# Paris : Bouffe du mois de mai 2006



## Human-Fly (25 Avril 2006)

*La Cave de l'Os à Moelle*







* Jeudi 18 mai 2006 à partir de 19h30*

181, Rue de Lourmel
75015 Paris
Tel : 08 26 10 06 01
_(ne pas confondre avec L'Os à Moelle qui est en face au 3 rue Vasco de Gamma)_​


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Avril 2006)

Je ne garantis rien


----------



## fredintosh (25 Avril 2006)

Malheureusement (en tous cas pour moi), je sais déjà que je ne pourrai pas être des vôtres cette fois-ci, mais je m'inscris déjà d'office pour celle du mois de juin !   :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Avril 2006)

*La Cave de l'Os à Moelle*






 Jeudi 18 mai 2006

 à partir de 19h30

  La Cave de l'Os à Moelle

 181, Rue de Lourmel
75015 Paris

(ne pas confondre avec L'Os à Moelle qui est en face au 3 rue Vasco de Gamma)

Tel : 08 26 10 06 01
​
Je viens, c'est sûr :

- Human-Fly

Je viens peut-être :

- StJohnPerse

Je ne pourrai pas cette fois : 

- fredintosh
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Avril 2006)

*La Cave de l'Os à Moelle*






 Jeudi 18 mai 2006

 à partir de 19h30

  La Cave de l'Os à Moelle

 181, Rue de Lourmel
75015 Paris

(ne pas confondre avec L'Os à Moelle qui est en face au 3 rue Vasco de Gamma)

Tel : 08 26 10 06 01
​
Je viens, c'est sûr :

- Human-Fly

Je viens peut-être :

- StJohnPerse

Je ne pourrai pas cette fois : 

- fredintosh
-joeldu18cher(juillet!!!)
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## boodou (25 Avril 2006)

*La Cave de l'Os à Moelle*






 Jeudi 18 mai 2006

 à partir de 19h30

  La Cave de l'Os à Moelle

 181, Rue de Lourmel
75015 Paris

(ne pas confondre avec L'Os à Moelle qui est en face au 3 rue Vasco de Gamma)

Tel : 08 26 10 06 01
​
Je viens, c'est sûr :

- Human-Fly

Je viens peut-être :

- StJohnPerse
- Boodou

Je ne pourrai pas cette fois : 

- fredintosh
-joeldu18cher(juillet!!!)
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## jojoleretour (25 Avril 2006)

*La Cave de l'Os à Moelle*






 Jeudi 18 mai 2006

 à partir de 19h30

  La Cave de l'Os à Moelle

 181, Rue de Lourmel
75015 Paris

(ne pas confondre avec L'Os à Moelle qui est en face au 3 rue Vasco de Gamma)

Tel : 08 26 10 06 01
​ 




- Human-Fly
- 






- StJohnPerse
- Boodou 







- fredintosh
- joeldu18cher(juillet!!!)
-Link


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## alèm (25 Avril 2006)

Je viens, c'est sûr :

- Human-Fly

Je viens peut-être :

- StJohnPerse
- Boodou


Je ne pourrai pas cette fois : 

- fredintosh
-joeldu18cher(juillet!!!)
-Link
-MGZ alèm
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Cillian (25 Avril 2006)

*La Cave de l'Os à Moelle*







 Ha! Oui!
Ca me reviens, ...
... la cave, ...
... et les dessous de tables de mai 2005.  

    ​


----------



## Taho! (26 Avril 2006)

Y'a un bout qui a été enlevé et posté par ici, merci d'y continuer le débat...


----------



## Taho! (26 Avril 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*

- Human-Fly

*Je viens peut-être  :*

- StJohnPerse
- Boodou


*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *

- fredintosh
- joeldu18cher
- Link
- MGZ alèm
- Taho!


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## valoriel (26 Avril 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*

- Human-Fly

*Je viens peut-être  :*

- StJohnPerse
- Boodou
- Valoriel


*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *

- fredintosh
- joeldu18cher
- Link
- MGZ alèm
- Taho!


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Avril 2006)

j'ai hate de pouvoir venir .. enfin, cette fois pour le momet, c'est human fly qui invite ... human


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Avril 2006)

Toumai ne vient pas ?


----------



## UnAm (27 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Toumai ne vient pas ?


si si... elle arrive là ><


----------



## kathy h (27 Avril 2006)

coucou .. dans le 15ème dites vous ? alors je viendrai c'est certain.

je vais m'inscrire de ce pas

et non je ne suis pas morte même si j'ai failli, je suis  encore de ce monde , lol;


----------



## kathy h (27 Avril 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*

- Human-Fly
-Kathy-H

*Je viens peut-être  :*

- StJohnPerse
- Boodou
- Valoriel


*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *

- fredintosh
- joeldu18cher
- Link
- MGZ alèm
- Taho!


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## valoriel (27 Avril 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*

- Human-Fly
- Kathy

*Je viens peut-être  :*

- StJohnPerse
- Boodou
- Valoriel


*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *

- fredintosh
- joeldu18cher
- Link
- MGZ alèm
- Taho!


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## maiwen (27 Avril 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*

- Human-Fly
-Kathy-H

*Je viens peut-être  :*

- StJohnPerse
- Boodou
- Valoriel
- maiwen


*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *

- fredintosh
- joeldu18cher
- Link
- MGZ alèm
- Taho!


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Stargazer (27 Avril 2006)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> coucou .. dans le 15ème dites vous ? alors je viendrai c'est certain.
> 
> je vais m'inscrire de ce pas
> 
> et non je ne suis pas morte même si j'ai failli, je suis  encore de ce monde , lol;




Je savais que ça te ferait réagir ... Tu pourras même reprendre de l'île flottante encore cette fois !


----------



## Stargazer (27 Avril 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*

- Human-Fly
- Kathy-H
- Stargazer

*Je viens peut-être  :*

- StJohnPerse
- Boodou
- Valoriel
- maiwen


*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *

- fredintosh
- joeldu18cher
- Link
- MGZ alèm
- Taho!


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*

- Human-Fly
- Kathy-H
- Stargazer

*Je viens peut-être  :*

- StJohnPerse
- Boodou
- Valoriel
- maiwen
- toumaï


*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *

- fredintosh
- joeldu18cher
- Link
- MGZ alèm
- Taho!


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Avril 2006)

Meuh , tu viens pas


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2006)

peut-être:hein:  enlève ta patte toi 
merci Taho j'ai buggé je crois:rose:


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> peut-être:hein:  enlève ta patte toi
> merci Taho j'ai buggé je crois:rose:




Meuh si tu viens pas , c pas cool :rose:


----------



## Taho! (27 Avril 2006)

Toumaï, de rien, tu n'avais pas bien remis la balise [/list]


----------



## lumai (27 Avril 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*

- Human-Fly
- Kathy-H
- Stargazer
- Lumai 
*Je viens peut-être  :*

- StJohnPerse
- Boodou
- Valoriel
- maiwen
- toumaï

*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *

- fredintosh
- joeldu18cher
- Link
- MGZ alèm
- Taho!

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## kathy h (28 Avril 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je savais que ça te ferait réagir ... Tu pourras même reprendre de l'île flottante encore cette fois !



tu me connais bien alors   :love:

Edit : apres 4 mois sans cigarette j'ai repris il y a quelques jours à raison de 5 clopes pas jours  , j'essaye de limiter les dégats ( suite à un accident de voiture ou j'ai failli crever = 7 tonneaux dans les champs) alors bon ba j'étais moins motivée apres lol


----------



## UnAm (29 Avril 2006)

pas de chance... 
mais bon, 7 tonneaux?  ivresse de la vitesse, quand tu nous tiens 

-prudence tout le monde  -


----------



## kathy h (29 Avril 2006)

non je n'allais pas vite en plus , mais pour éviter un lièvre qui s'est jeté sous mes roues j'ai fait un écart sur la gauche et comme toute petite route de campagne et ba il y a des trous sur les bas côté et hop me voilà en roulade dans les champs, même pas trop mal en plus que des égratignures, :rateau:


----------



## jojoleretour (29 Avril 2006)

La prochaine fois écrase le lièvre,  ça fera de la viande fraîche 

Je suis content que tu n'as eu que des égratignures, que seraient les bouffe du mois sans kathy?


----------



## UnAm (30 Avril 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*

- Human-Fly
- Kathy-H
- Stargazer
- Lumai 
*Je viens peut-être  :*

- StJohnPerse
- Boodou
- Valoriel
- maiwen
- toumaï
- UnAm

*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *

- fredintosh
- joeldu18cher
- Link
- MGZ alèm
- Taho!

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## benjamin (2 Mai 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*

- Human-Fly
- Kathy-H
- Stargazer
- Lumai 
*Je viens peut-être  :*

- StJohnPerse
- Boodou
- Valoriel
- maiwen
- toumaï
- UnAm
- benjamin

*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *

- fredintosh
- joeldu18cher
- Link
- MGZ alèm
- Taho!

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## teo (5 Mai 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*

- Human-Fly
- Kathy-H
- Stargazer
- Lumai 
*Je viens peut-être  :*

- StJohnPerse
- Boodou
- Valoriel
- maiwen
- toumaï
- UnAm
- benjamin
- Teo

*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *

- fredintosh
- joeldu18cher
- Link
- MGZ alèm
- Taho!

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​
Déjà un truc de prévu, mais si ça tombe à l'eau  
Y'aura une after ? :love: ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Mai 2006)

question: pourquoi c'est encore un jeudi ? il ya une raison particuliere? 
le vendredi me semblerait plus adequate .. encore que pour ceux qui travaillent le samedi ...:rose:


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Mai 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> question: pourquoi c'est encore un jeudi ? il ya une raison particuliere?
> le vendredi me semblerait plus adequate .. encore que pour ceux qui travaillent le samedi ...:rose:


 Les Bouffes du Mois ont lieu le troisième jeudi de chaque mois, sauf cas particuliers.
 L'une des raisons en est que certaines personnes partent parfois en week-end dès le vendredi soir.


----------



## jojoleretour (7 Mai 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Les Bouffes du Mois ont lieu le troisième jeudi de chaque mois, sauf cas particuliers.
> * L'une des raisons en est que certaines personnes partent parfois en week-end dès le vendredi soir.
> *



Ton argument est limite , on peut dire  aussi que certaines personnes  travaillent le vendredi matin ou qui ont cours


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Mai 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Ton argument est limite , on peut dire  aussi que certaines personnes  travaillent le vendredi matin ou qui ont cours


Les Bouffes du Mois sont des rendez-vous pour un repas, souvent prolongé par un "after", mais tout ça dans le cadre d'une soirée. 
Le principe du jeudi a été retenu avant mon arrivée sur Mac Génération, et les personnes qui voudront des précisions sur les Bouffes du Mois telles qu'elles ont été crées à l'origine pourront s'adresser à ceux qui en furent les initiateurs, et/ou les premiers participants. 

Pour donner mon point de vue sur la question du jeudi, je pense simplement qu'un rendez-vous donné un vendredi ou un samedi soir conviendrait mieux à une AES pour un week-end, répartie sur au moins deux jours. 
Or, les Bouffes du Mois sont un rendez-vous en semaine, le temps d'une soirée.

Libre à qui voudra d'organiser à Paris, en province ou à l'étranger de nouvelles AES pour le week-end, sachant que la plupart des AES durent justement au moins deux jours.


----------



## StJohnPerse (7 Mai 2006)

Les AES le jeudi c comme le pour le beajoulais nouveau


----------



## jojoleretour (7 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Les AES le jeudi c comme le pour le beajoulais nouveau




pour quelqu'un qui n'est pas encore venu, tu semlbes croire que c'est le top .

Le beaujolais a coté de la bouffe du mois bah c'est de la m***** :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Les AES le jeudi c comme le pour le beajoulais nouveau


 Relis *mon post*, sur la page d'avant. 

 La plupart des AES sont réparties sur plusieurs jours. 
 C'est d'ailleurs la raison pour laquelle certains puristes (  )considèrent justement que les Bouffes du Mois ne font justement pas partie, à proprement parler, de ce qu'on appelle "AES". 

 Encore une fois, il s'organise tout le temps des rencontres pour le week-end dans le cadre du forum Rendez-Vous.
 Ici, c'est une rencontre mensuelle, pour le temps d'une soirée. 

 Je ne vois pas l'utilité d'épiloguer encore sur le sujet.


----------



## yvos (7 Mai 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*

- Human-Fly
- Kathy-H
- Stargazer
- Lumai 
*Je viens peut-être  :*

- StJohnPerse
- Boodou
- Valoriel
- maiwen
- toumaï
- UnAm
- benjamin
- Teo
- Picouto
- yvos

*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *

- fredintosh
- joeldu18cher
- Link
- MGZ alèm
- Taho!

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## StJohnPerse (7 Mai 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> pour quelqu'un qui n'est pas encore venu, tu semlbes croire que c'est le top .
> 
> Le beaujolais a coté de la bouffe du mois bah c'est de la m***** :rateau:




Ai je besoin de venir pour avoir un opinion ?


----------



## jojoleretour (7 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Ai je besoin de venir pour avoir un opinion ?



dans ce cas je pense que oui, c'est comme parler d'ordinateur, sans avoir jamais toucher un ordi:rateau:


----------



## StJohnPerse (7 Mai 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> dans ce cas je pense que oui, c'est comme parler d'ordinateur, sans avoir jamais toucher un ordi:rateau:




Aucun rapport :sleep:


----------



## jojoleretour (7 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Aucun rapport :sleep:




Traduction de mon dernier post de manière non diplomatique, comment peux tu connaître les bouffes sans JAMAIS avoir mis les pieds dedans.


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Mai 2006)

Ici, c'est pour organiser une Bouffe le jeudi 18 mai.

Pour discuter de la périodicité de ces rencontres, vous pouvez me joindre par mps, par email, ou sur iChat. Ou encore vous adresser aux personnes qui ont été à l'origine des Bouffes du Mois.

Merci de revenir au sujet.


----------



## Stargazer (8 Mai 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Y'aura une after ? :love: ?




A ton avis ..?  :love: 

Sinon pour la bouffe faut que tu viennes !


----------



## kathy h (9 Mai 2006)

Je débarque peut-être apres une longue absence :  mais il est ou notre ami golf, il ne vient plus aux bouf du jeudi et  puis aussi lemmy , ils sont ou les vieux de la vieille ??  :love: :love:

Remarque sur le jeudi : si la bouf avait été fixée un vendredi je ne serai jamais venu, je déteste paris le vendredi soir et le week-end  et va donc trouver une place un vendredi soir, pour ceux qui doivent venir en voiture c'est mieux, et pour trouver tant de place dans un resto la semaine c'est quand même plus pratique.
Et puis le jeudi c'est bien voilà lol


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Mai 2006)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Je débarque peut-être apres une longue absence : mais il est ou notre ami golf, il ne vient plus aux bouf du jeudi et puis aussi lemmy , ils sont ou les vieux de la vieille ??  :love: :love:
> 
> Remarque sur le jeudi : si la bouf avait été fixée un vendredi je ne serai jamais venu, je déteste paris le vendredi soir et le week-end et va donc trouver une place un vendredi soir, pour ceux qui doivent venir en voiture c'est mieux, et pour trouver tant de place dans un resto la semaine c'est quand même plus pratique.
> Et puis le jeudi c'est bien voilà lol



Les deux vieilles :rateau: sont venu la derniere fois


----------



## lumai (9 Mai 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> A ton avis ..?  :love:
> 
> Sinon pour la bouffe faut que tu viennes !



Tout pareil... 
Et tu remarqueras que la seconde phrase se finit bien par un ! et pas par un ?
Bref t'as pas vraiment le choix, M'sieur teo...


----------



## teo (9 Mai 2006)

... pour l'instant je ne peux rien dire, ce n'est pas de mon ressort  mais j'entend bien


----------



## maiwen (9 Mai 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> mais j'entend bien


et papylancer ?  

:casse:


----------



## Stargazer (9 Mai 2006)

C'est pas bien de se moquer du 3e âge comme ça ...


----------



## Taho! (9 Mai 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas bien de se moquer du 3e âge comme ça ...


seulement 3ème ?  :love:


----------



## lumai (9 Mai 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et papylancer ?
> 
> :casse:



Bah lui la question ne se pose même pas ! 

Bon une précision de mon côté : je reviendrai de province en cours d'aprèm, peut-être en fin... pas fixé encore. Donc je ferai en sorte de pouvoir venir, même un chouilla en retard.


----------



## Freelancer (9 Mai 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> seulement 3ème ?  :love:



méfies-toi petit garçon. j'ai pris quelques vacances et je suis en très grande forme :love:


----------



## teo (9 Mai 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> méfies-toi petit garçon. j'ai pris quelques vacances et je suis en très grande forme :love:



ne le déstabilise pas trop  déjà qu'il est troublé rien qu'à nous voir 





[mode Patsy ON]_Mais c'est vrai que tu es plutot resté vert pour ton grand âge ! huhuhu ! Et aussi que les vacances t'ont fait un bien fou. C'était de la bonne au moins*  _ [mode Patsy OFF] 





*DHEA évidemment


----------



## Taho! (9 Mai 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> méfies-toi petit garçon. j'ai pris quelques vacances et je suis en très grande forme :love:


Je ne parlais pas que de toi, mais aussi (voire surtout ) de mon père et de mon grand père (spirituels visiblement  )


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2006)

La discussion présente constitue-elle une espèce de _best of_ de ces soirées-là ?


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Mai 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Les deux vieilles :rateau: sont venu la derniere fois




La preuve 











:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (10 Mai 2006)

Il manque une barbe sur la photo!!!


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Mai 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Il manque une barbe sur la photo!!!



IL s'est rasé


----------



## Taho! (10 Mai 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Il manque une barbe sur la photo!!!


On dirait un jeunot ainsi ! :love:


----------



## maiwen (11 Mai 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> IL s'est rasé


une diversion :afraid: :mouais:


----------



## Melounette (12 Mai 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*

- Human-Fly
- Kathy-H
- Stargazer
- Lumai
- Picouto

*Je viens peut-être  :*

- StJohnPerse
- Boodou
- Valoriel
- maiwen
- toumaï
- UnAm
- benjamin
- Teo
- yvos
- elisnice
- Melounette

*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *

- fredintosh
- joeldu18cher
- Link
- MGZ alèm
- Taho!

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Melounette (12 Mai 2006)

Bin ouais quoi.....vous me manquez, alors peut-être que dans un vrai bar. Et pis on me l'a demandé si gentiment. Des bisouilles.:love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Mai 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*

- Human-Fly
- Kathy-H
- Stargazer
- Lumai
- Picouto

*Je viens peut-être  :*

- StJohnPerse
- Boodou
- Valoriel
- maiwen
- toumaï
- UnAm
- benjamin
- Teo
- yvos
- elisnice
- Melounette

*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *

- fredintosh
- joeldu18cher
- Link
- MGZ alèm
- Taho!
- Fab'Fab (c'est à côté de chez moi mais je peux vraiment pas...)

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​[/quote]


----------



## FANREM (13 Mai 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*

- Human-Fly
- Kathy-H
- Stargazer
- Lumai
- Picouto
- Fanrem (super bronzé :love

*Je viens peut-être  :*

- StJohnPerse
- Boodou
- Valoriel
- maiwen
- toumaï
- UnAm
- benjamin
- Teo
- yvos
- elisnice
- Melounette

*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *

- fredintosh
- joeldu18cher
- Link
- MGZ alèm
- Taho!
- Fab'Fab (c'est à côté de chez moi mais je peux vraiment pas...)

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## teo (13 Mai 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*

- Human-Fly
- Kathy-H
- Stargazer
- Lumai
- Picouto
- Fanrem (super bronzé :love
- Teo (ça devrait le faire)

*Je viens peut-être  :*

- StJohnPerse
- Boodou
- Valoriel
- maiwen
- toumaï
- UnAm
- benjamin
- yvos
- elisnice
- Melounette

*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *

- fredintosh
- joeldu18cher
- Link
- MGZ alèm
- Taho!
- Fab'Fab (c'est à côté de chez moi mais je peux vraiment pas...)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Stargazer (13 Mai 2006)

Ah quand même ! On a failli attendre !


----------



## lumai (13 Mai 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> *Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*
> 
> - Teo (ça devrait le faire)




OUUIIIIIIIIII ! :love::love::love:


----------



## UnAm (13 Mai 2006)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> - Fanrem (super bronzé :love


re-bienvenue à Paris


----------



## Stargazer (13 Mai 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> OUUIIIIIIIIII ! :love::love::love:




J'ose imaginer que ce n'est pas pour la raison à laquelle je pense, sa venue au moins ...


----------



## chandler_jf (13 Mai 2006)

C'est pas la bouffe du Mardi ... :rose: 
Dommage


----------



## lumai (13 Mai 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'ose imaginer que ce n'est pas pour la raison à laquelle je pense, sa venue au moins ...


Sais tu que ta phrase est complètement incompréhensible ? 
Tu sembles sous entendre quelque chose... mais alors quoi ? Te connaissant je ne peux qu'imaginer...


----------



## Stargazer (13 Mai 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas la bouffe du Mardi ... :rose:
> Dommage




Si si y'aura aussi !


----------



## chandler_jf (13 Mai 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Si si y'aura aussi !



J'imagine bien que tu ne fait pas le jeûne des cornichons entre deux bouffes du mois


----------



## yvos (13 Mai 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*

- Human-Fly
- Kathy-H
- Stargazer
- Lumai
- Picouto
- Fanrem (super bronzé :love
- Teo (ça devrait le faire)
- elisnice (moi aussi)
- yvos (certainement en retard :style: )

*Je viens peut-être  :*

- StJohnPerse
- Boodou
- Valoriel
- maiwen
- toumaï
- UnAm
- benjamin
- Melounette

*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *

- fredintosh
- joeldu18cher
- Link
- MGZ alèm
- Taho!
- Fab'Fab (c'est à côté de chez moi mais je peux vraiment pas...)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Stargazer (13 Mai 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Sais tu que ta phrase est complètement incompréhensible ?
> Tu sembles sous entendre quelque chose... mais alors quoi ? Te connaissant je ne peux qu'imaginer...




C'est pour brouiller les pistes ... 

Mais sinon t'as très bien compris !


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*

- Human-Fly
- Kathy-H
- Stargazer
- Lumai
- Picouto
- Fanrem (super bronzé :love
- Teo (ça devrait le faire)
- elisnice (moi aussi)
- yvos (certainement en retard :style: )
- valoriel (poursuivi par des CRS )

*Je viens peut-être  :*

- StJohnPerse
- Boodou
- maiwen
- toumaï
- UnAm
- benjamin
- Melounette

*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *

- fredintosh
- joeldu18cher
- Link
- MGZ alèm
- Taho!
- Fab'Fab (c'est à côté de chez moi mais je peux vraiment pas...)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Mai 2006)

Il commence à y avoir pas mal d'inscriptions. 
 Mais il reste encore quelques places, pour les personnes qui voudraient confirmer, ou s'inscrire directement dans la liste du haut... 



 PS : Valoriel : Ne ramène quand même pas toute une compagnie de CRS, il nous faudrait alors refuser du monde!...


----------



## Melounette (13 Mai 2006)

J'ai plus qu'un coup de fil à passer et je confirme ou pas.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Mai 2006)

oulaaa
Scusez moi les maquiouzeurs
Mes gros soucis de hardware imacG4 (ethernet naze,  en voie -lente- d'etre résolus par changement de CM ) m'ont fait zapper ce fil  sur cet événement

Donc pour l'instant je peux pas répondre à 100%
je pense pouvoir venir à 90% 
Lundi  , je pense pouvoir répondre à coup sûr




*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*

- Human-Fly
- Kathy-H
- Stargazer
- Lumai
- Picouto
- Fanrem (super bronzé :love
- Teo (ça devrait le faire)
- elisnice (moi aussi)
- yvos (certainement en retard :style: )
- valoriel (poursuivi par des CRS )

*Je viens peut-être  :*

- StJohnPerse
- Boodou
- maiwen
- toumaï
- UnAm
- benjamin
- Melounette
-pascalformac

*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *

- fredintosh
- joeldu18cher
- Link
- MGZ alèm
- Taho!
- Fab'Fab (c'est à côté de chez moi mais je peux vraiment pas...)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Mai 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> oulaaa
> Scusez moi les maquiouzeurs
> Mes gros soucis de hardware imacG4 (ethernet naze,  en voie -lente- d'etre résolus par changement de CM ) m'ont fait zapper ce fil  sur cet événement
> 
> ...


OK. 

Lundi, il faudra essayer de confirmer, si possible.  Pas seulement toi, mais pour tout le monde. 

Plus je m'approche tôt d'une liste définitive (ou presque) et mieux c'est.


----------



## Cillian (13 Mai 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*

- Human-Fly
- Kathy-H
- Stargazer
- Lumai
- Picouto
- Fanrem (super bronzé :love
- Teo (ça devrait le faire)
- elisnice (moi aussi)
- yvos (certainement en retard :style: )
- valoriel (poursuivi par des CRS )

*Je viens peut-être  :*

- StJohnPerse
- Boodou
- maiwen
- toumaï
- UnAm
- benjamin
- Melounette
-pascalformac

*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *

- fredintosh
- joeldu18cher
- Link
- MGZ alèm
- Taho!
- Fab'Fab (c'est à côté de chez moi mais je peux vraiment pas...)
 - Cillian

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2006)

waouh y'a plein de monde et des nouvelles aussi super contente de les rencontrer en tous cas me sentirai moins seule que la dernière fois:hein: 
promis je confirme lundi Human


----------



## jojoleretour (13 Mai 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*

- Human-Fly
- Kathy-H
- Stargazer
- Lumai
- Picouto
- Fanrem (super bronzé :love
- Teo (ça devrait le faire)
- elisnice (moi aussi)
- yvos (certainement en retard :style: )
- valoriel (poursuivi par des CRS )

*Je viens peut-être  :*

- StJohnPerse
- Boodou
- maiwen
- toumaï
- UnAm
- benjamin
- Melounette
- pascalformac

*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *

- fredintosh
- joeldu18cher
- Jojoleretour
- MGZ alèm
- Taho!
- Fab'Fab (c'est à côté de chez moi mais je peux vraiment pas...)
 - Cillian

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## katelijn (14 Mai 2006)

Avec le "spectacle" qu'on a eu tu en doutais? 

P.S. Je viendrais un de ces quatres! :love:


----------



## Melounette (14 Mai 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*

- Human-Fly
- Kathy-H
- Stargazer
- Lumai
- Picouto
- Fanrem (super bronzé :love
- Teo (ça devrait le faire)
- elisnice (moi aussi)
- yvos (certainement en retard :style: )
- valoriel (poursuivi par des CRS )
- Melounette

*Je viens peut-être  :*

- StJohnPerse
- Boodou
- maiwen
- toumaï
- UnAm
- benjamin
- pascalformac

*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *

- fredintosh
- joeldu18cher
- Jojoleretour
- MGZ alèm
- Taho!
- Fab'Fab (c'est à côté de chez moi mais je peux vraiment pas...)
- Cillian

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## pascalformac (15 Mai 2006)

c'est bon pour moi , je peux venir 

donc la liste devient 

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*

- Human-Fly
- Kathy-H
- Stargazer
- Lumai
- Picouto
- Fanrem (super bronzé :love
- Teo (ça devrait le faire)
- elisnice (moi aussi)
- yvos (certainement en retard :style: )
- valoriel (poursuivi par des CRS )
- Melounette
-pascalformac

*Je viens peut-être  :*

- StJohnPerse
- Boodou
- maiwen
- toumaï
- UnAm
- benjamin

*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *

- fredintosh
- joeldu18cher
- Jojoleretour
- MGZ alèm
- Taho!
- Fab'Fab (c'est à côté de chez moi mais je peux vraiment pas...)
- Cillian

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## teo (15 Mai 2006)

La table du fond va devenir encombrée  Et cette fois-ci je ne passerai pas _sous la table_


----------



## ikiki (15 Mai 2006)

Bon ok on arrive un peu tard :rose:  mais ya encore des places pour nous sur la liste ? ('vache ya du monde   )


----------



## jojoleretour (15 Mai 2006)

Pour une fois que je ne viens pas, il y'a du monde


----------



## maiwen (15 Mai 2006)

c'est bon pour moi , je peux venir 

donc la liste devient 

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*

- Human-Fly
- Kathy-H
- Stargazer
- Lumai
- Picouto
- Fanrem (super bronzé :love
- Teo (ça devrait le faire)
- elisnice (moi aussi)
- yvos (certainement en retard :style: )
- valoriel (poursuivi par des CRS )
- Melounette
- pascalformac
- maiwen (pour le dessert )

*Je viens peut-être  :*

- StJohnPerse
- Boodou
- toumaï
- UnAm
- benjamin

*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *

- fredintosh
- joeldu18cher
- Jojoleretour
- MGZ alèm
- Taho!
- Fab'Fab (c'est à côté de chez moi mais je peux vraiment pas...)
- Cillian

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​

c'est vrai jojo ... tu viens depuis le tout début des bouffes et là ...


----------



## jojoleretour (15 Mai 2006)

Je faisais reference a la derniere bouffe


----------



## imimi (15 Mai 2006)

On s'invite en force donc la liste devient 

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*

- Human-Fly
- Kathy-H
- Stargazer
- Lumai
- Picouto
- Fanrem (super bronzé :love
- Teo (ça devrait le faire)
- elisnice (moi aussi)
- yvos (certainement en retard :style: )
- valoriel (poursuivi par des CRS )
- Melounette
- pascalformac
- maiwen (pour le dessert )
- imimi & ikiki (il en faut bien deux comme nous pour prendre la place d'un Jojo   )

*Je viens peut-être  :*

- StJohnPerse
- Boodou
- toumaï
- UnAm
- benjamin

*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *

- fredintosh
- joeldu18cher
- Jojoleretour
- MGZ alèm
- Taho!
- Fab'Fab (c'est à côté de chez moi mais je peux vraiment pas...)
- Cillian

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​ 

c'est vrai jojo ... tu viens depuis le tout début des bouffes et là ... [/quote]


----------



## kathy h (15 Mai 2006)

mais qui a chanhe le h de kathy h en H que diantre


----------



## kathy h (15 Mai 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*

- Human-Fly
- Kathy h ( et non H pff) 
- Stargazer
- Lumai
- Picouto
- Fanrem (super bronzé :love
- Teo (ça devrait le faire)
- elisnice (moi aussi)
- yvos (certainement en retard :style: )
- valoriel (poursuivi par des CRS )
- Melounette
- pascalformac
- maiwen (pour le dessert )
- imimi & ikiki (il en faut bien deux comme nous pour prendre la place d'un Jojo   )

*Je viens peut-être  :*

- StJohnPerse
- Boodou
- toumaï
- UnAm
- benjamin

*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *

- fredintosh
- joeldu18cher
- Jojoleretour
- MGZ alèm
- Taho!
- Fab'Fab (c'est à côté de chez moi mais je peux vraiment pas...)
- Cillian

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## kathy h (15 Mai 2006)

mais il y a plein de nouveaux que je ne connais pas : je suis timide moi :rose:

depuis le temps que je ne suis pas venue aux bouf du jeudi


----------



## lumai (15 Mai 2006)

tu vas en avoir du monde à toucher alors !


----------



## Melounette (15 Mai 2006)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> mais il y a plein de nouveaux que je ne connais pas : je suis timide moi :rose:
> 
> depuis le temps que je ne suis pas venue aux bouf du jeudi


Moi aussi je suis timide, t'inquiète pas. Fais comme moi, adopte le sac prisusu sur la tête.
Wohlolo, c'est vrai qu'il y a du monde.:rose: Ah pitain, je sens que je vais perdre mon courage. M'en fous, je vais me noyer dans mon verre.


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Mai 2006)

Jeu: un utilisateur de PC s'est incrusté à cette bouffe. Qui est-ce...


----------



## Stargazer (15 Mai 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> M'en fous, je vais me noyer dans mon verre.



On t'accompagnera va !


----------



## Stargazer (15 Mai 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> - maiwen (pour le dessert )



Je fais chauffer l'appareil ..


----------



## Stargazer (15 Mai 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> La table du fond va devenir encombrée  Et cette fois-ci je ne passerai pas _sous la table_



On parie que si ...?


----------



## Stargazer (15 Mai 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Jeu: un utilisateur de PC s'est incrusté à cette bouffe. Qui est-ce...



Ca commence par un M ou bien ?


----------



## valoriel (15 Mai 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Jeu: un utilisateur de PC s'est incrusté à cette bouffe. Qui est-ce...


T'es rasé toi?   

edit pour téo: moi oui, depuis vendredi soir... :rose: tu s'ras pas trop déçu, dis?? :rose: :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Mai 2006)

Toi, le jeune chevelu, je t'ai à l'oeil!


----------



## jojoleretour (15 Mai 2006)

Dite vendredi matin mon prof de droit internationale n'est pas là


----------



## pascalformac (15 Mai 2006)

je sens que ca va être interessant
En plus je suis d'assez bonne humeur , mon G4 est enfin réparé


----------



## valoriel (15 Mai 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Toi, le jeune chevelu, je t'ai à l'oeil!


Mais il est barejo ce type  :afraid: :afraid:



:bebe:


----------



## Stargazer (15 Mai 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> je sens que ca va être interessant
> En plus je suis d'assez bonne humeur , mon G4 est enfin réparé



Ah bah ça va changer des autres bouffes où t'arrêtais pas de faire le rabat-joie ... C'est pas trop tôt !


----------



## pascalformac (15 Mai 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah bah ça va changer des autres bouffes où t'arrêtais pas de faire le rabat-joie ... C'est pas trop tôt !


taquin


----------



## valoriel (15 Mai 2006)

Mais non Carole...   

... la barbe!!​


----------



## UnAm (15 Mai 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*

- Human-Fly
- Kathy h ( et non H pff) 
- Stargazer
- Lumai
- Picouto
- Fanrem (super bronzé :love
- Teo (ça devrait le faire)
- elisnice (moi aussi)
- yvos (certainement en retard :style: )
- valoriel (poursuivi par des CRS )
- Melounette
- pascalformac
- maiwen (pour le dessert )
- imimi & ikiki (il en faut bien deux comme nous pour prendre la place d'un Jojo   )
- UnAm (arrivera à l'heure cette fois^^)

*Je viens peut-être  :*

- StJohnPerse
- Boodou
- toumaï
- benjamin

*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *

- fredintosh
- joeldu18cher
- Jojoleretour
- MGZ alèm
- Taho!
- Fab'Fab (c'est à côté de chez moi mais je peux vraiment pas...)
- Cillian

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## lumai (15 Mai 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Mais non Carole...
> 
> ... la barbe!!​



Hoooo ! 
Dommage j'aurais bien aimé voir ça !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*

- Human-Fly
- Kathy h ( et non H pff) 
- Stargazer
- Lumai
- Picouto
- Fanrem (super bronzé :love
- Teo (ça devrait le faire)
- elisnice (moi aussi)
- yvos (certainement en retard :style: )
- valoriel (poursuivi par des CRS )
- Melounette
- pascalformac
- maiwen (pour le dessert )
- imimi & ikiki (il en faut bien deux comme nous pour prendre la place d'un Jojo   )
- UnAm (arrivera à l'heure cette fois^^)
- toumaï (en voiture c'est plus sûr:casse: )

*Je viens peut-être  :*

- StJohnPerse
- Boodou
- benjamin

*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *

- fredintosh
- joeldu18cher
- Jojoleretour
- MGZ alèm
- Taho!
- Fab'Fab (c'est à côté de chez moi mais je peux vraiment pas...)
- Cillian

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Grug2 (15 Mai 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*

- Human-Fly
- Kathy h ( et non H pff) 
- Stargazer
- Lumai
- Picouto
- Fanrem (super bronzé :love
- Teo (ça devrait le faire)
- elisnice (moi aussi)
- yvos (certainement en retard :style: )
- valoriel (poursuivi par des CRS )
- Melounette
- pascalformac
- maiwen (pour le dessert )
- imimi & ikiki (il en faut bien deux comme nous pour prendre la place d'un Jojo   )
- UnAm (arrivera à l'heure cette fois^^)
- toumaï (en voiture c'est plus sûr:casse: )
--
17

*Je viens peut-être  :*

- StJohnPerse
- Boodou
- benjamin
- Grug2 (mais pô sur)

*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *

- fredintosh
- joeldu18cher
- Jojoleretour
- MGZ alèm
- Taho!
- Fab'Fab (c'est à côté de chez moi mais je peux vraiment pas...)
- Cillian

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## fredintosh (15 Mai 2006)

Y a du beau monde, dites-donc...   Je regrette sincèrement de ne pas pouvoir venir et faire votre connaissance...


----------



## Stargazer (15 Mai 2006)

Allez petit poisson rouge, plonge dans le bain avec nous !


----------



## chandler_jf (15 Mai 2006)

A 2m1

_c'est chiant que les bouffes ne soient pas le mardi, 'suis a Paname moi demain. _


----------



## Melounette (16 Mai 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Jeu: un utilisateur de PC s'est incrusté à cette bouffe. Qui est-ce...


 Je ne vois pas du tout qui c'est.De toute façon Macgé est au-delà de ce racisme bestial.Non ?


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas du tout qui c'est. De toute façon Macgé est au-delà de ce racisme bestial. Non ?


Ben non, désolé!! 

mais ici on mélange pas les serviettes et les torchons


----------



## UnAm (16 Mai 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Ben non, désolé!!
> 
> mais ici on mélange pas les serviettes et les torchons


[modetroll]clair[/modetroll]
mais un peu de tolérance ne fait de mal à personne :sleep:


----------



## maiwen (16 Mai 2006)

UnAm > Cool 

Star > je fais chauffer le rouge à lèvre (je sais pas si c'est bon pour lui par contre )

Grug > allez poisson viens


----------



## lumai (16 Mai 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> *Je viens peut-être  :*
> 
> - Grug2 (mais pô sur)



Viens donc !  Promis ! Il y a aura pas de sushis !


----------



## UnAm (16 Mai 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Viens donc !  Promis ! Il y a aura pas de sushis !


bah quoi... c'est très bon les sushis  :love:
non?   :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (16 Mai 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Star > je fais chauffer le rouge à lèvre (je sais pas si c'est bon pour lui par contre )



Non mais c'est bon pour moi ... mmmh


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Mai 2006)

Pour résumer la situation, nous sommes déjà au-delà de ce qui était prévu en nombre de places réservées, ce qui dépasse les capacités habituelles d'accueil du restaurant. 
Je viens de leur téléphoner, et toutes les personnes inscrites sur la liste du haut pourront venir malgré tout. 

Par contre, les réservations sont maintenant clôturées. Merci de ne pas ajouter de noms à la liste des réservations confirmées.


----------



## maiwen (16 Mai 2006)

han ... c'est mal ... 

valo et moi on prend qu'une demie place chacun( ça veut pas dire qu'on partagera une chaise) ... enfin non valo bouge tout le temps ... mais on le compte comme troubadour, et puis imimi peut s'asseoir sur les genoux de ikiki... ce qui fait que les autres inscrits peuvent venir


----------



## Stargazer (16 Mai 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> han ... c'est mal ...



Au début seulement ..


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Mai 2006)

* Listes définitives : *




* Je viens, c'est sûr :love: :*

- Human-Fly
- Kathy h ( et non H pff) 
- Stargazer
- Lumai
- Picouto
- Fanrem (super bronzé :love
- Teo (ça devrait le faire)
- elisnice (moi aussi)
- yvos (certainement en retard :style: )
- valoriel (poursuivi par des CRS )
- Melounette
- pascalformac
- maiwen (pour le dessert )
- imimi & ikiki (il en faut bien deux comme nous pour prendre la place d'un Jojo   )
- UnAm (arrivera à l'heure cette fois^^)
- toumaï (en voiture c'est plus sûr:casse: )


*Je ne pourrai pas cette fois  : *

- fredintosh
- joeldu18cher
- Jojoleretour
- MGZ alèm
- Taho!
- Fab'Fab (c'est à côté de chez moi mais je peux vraiment pas...)
- Cillian
- StJohnPerse
- Boodou
- benjamin


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## maiwen (16 Mai 2006)

on se fait un québécois ? :casse:


----------



## UnAm (16 Mai 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Pour résumer la situation, nous sommes déjà au-delà de ce qui était prévu en nombre de places réservées, ce qui dépasse les capacités habituelles d'accueil du restaurant.


a la la... je viendrai peut être même un peu avant... tout ce qu'il faut pas faire pour avoir une place


----------



## jojoleretour (16 Mai 2006)

La guerre des places


----------



## maiwen (16 Mai 2006)

est-ce que deux-trois personnes de plus aggraveraient vraiment le problème ... parce que si on est limite à 16 ça veut dire qu'on va être serrés ... c'est bof un peu ...


----------



## benjamin (16 Mai 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> han ... c'est mal ...
> 
> valo et moi on prend qu'une demie place chacun( ça veut pas dire qu'on partagera une chaise) ... enfin non valo bouge tout le temps ... mais on le compte comme troubadour, et puis imimi peut s'asseoir sur les genoux de ikiki... ce qui fait que les autres inscrits peuvent venir


On fait comme on a dit: tu viens pour le dessert, moi pour l'entrée ou juste un verre (faudrait pas qu'on se croise). Btw, je verrai ça à la dernière minute.


----------



## maiwen (16 Mai 2006)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> On fait comme on a dit: tu viens pour le dessert, moi pour l'entrée ou juste un verre (faudrait pas qu'on se croise). Btw, je verrai ça à la dernière minute.


ouais ouais ... et je paye c'est ça   t'es vil


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Mai 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> est-ce que deux-trois personnes de plus aggraveraient vraiment le problème ... parce que si on est limite à 16 ça veut dire qu'on va être serrés ... c'est bof un peu ...


Je viens d'avoir au téléphone la personne qui s'occupe de la salle, et crois-moi, il n'y a plus de possibilité d'ajouter quelqu'un. 
En principe, le restaurant fonctionne sur le principe de la table d'hôte, avec un maximum de 15 personnes pour ladite table d'hôte. 
Je pensais qu'il serait facile de réserver au moins une table de plus, mais non. 

Donc, exceptionnellement, certaines personnes du groupe MacG seront déjà réparties sur une autre table que la table d'hôte, ce qui est déjà contraire aux règles de fonctionnement du restaurant. Ils m'ont accordé ça parce que j'avais déjà réservé assez longtemps à l'avance, et parce que j'ai insisté, mais je ne peux vraiment pas ajouter qui que ce soit en plus de la liste des réservations confirmées.


----------



## Melounette (16 Mai 2006)

Wouloh, le big boss vient ? Et pour boire un verre dans un bar en plus...bin elle est bien bonne celle-là.


----------



## yvos (16 Mai 2006)

on peut faire une table linux et une table serveur si vous voulez


----------



## benjamin (16 Mai 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouais ouais ... et je paye c'est ça   t'es vil


 Ah, ça s'est vu ?  T'en fais pas, on divisera aussi la note.

_Note: penser à prendre la CB MacG.
_


----------



## jojoleretour (16 Mai 2006)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ça s'est vu ?  T'en fais pas, on divisera aussi la note.
> 
> _*Note: penser à prendre la CB MacG.*
> _




SI c'est macG qui paye, j'aurais dû venir:rateau:


----------



## yvos (16 Mai 2006)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> SI c'est macG qui paye, j'aurais dû venir:rateau:



ta maman t'a dit 100 fois que les coudes sur la table et flooder la bouche pleine, c'est mal:rateau: 

ps: moi j'arriverai vers les 20h30 - bicoz bizness is bizness


----------



## UnAm (16 Mai 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ta maman t'a dit 100 fois que les coudes sur la table et flooder la bouche pleine, c'est mal:rateau:
> 
> ps: moi j'arriverai vers les 20h30 - bicoz bizness is bizness




merci Human


----------



## Grug2 (16 Mai 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Pour résumer la situation, nous sommes déjà au-delà de ce qui était prévu en nombre de places réservées, ce qui dépasse les capacités habituelles d'accueil du restaurant.
> Je viens de leur téléphoner, et toutes les personnes inscrites sur la liste du haut pourront venir malgré tout.
> 
> Par contre, les réservations sont maintenant clôturées. Merci de ne pas ajouter de noms à la liste des réservations confirmées.


 
bon, vu que la question du bivouac est reglée, on fait comment pour les chambres ? :rateau:


----------



## lumai (16 Mai 2006)

Bah de toute façon le resto sera suivi d'un verre après !
Le Murmure va bien pour ça !  
Donc pour certains qui voudraient venir, mais qui ne peuvent pas parce que c'est trop tôt ou parce que le resto est déjà bondé, RDV là bas après !
Perso les restos bondés où on traine sans fin après le repas, je trouve ça moyen. Un peu d'air à la terrasse du Murmure fera du bien très surement !

*Café Restaurant Le Murmure
*108 r Convention   75015    PARIS
Métro Boucicaut (au carrefour de la station!)


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Mai 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> bon, vu que la question du bivouac est reglée, on fait comment pour les chambres ? :rateau:


Je comprends la déception des personnes qui envisageaient de venir, et qui n'en auront pas la possibilité.  

Je n'avais pas du tout prévu ça au départ, quand la Cave de l'Os à Moelle a été retenue. 
D'une part parce que je ne pensais pas que le nombre de 15 personnes serait dépassé. 
D'autre part parce que je pensais qu'il serait possible ou même facile de réserver une table supplémentaire. 

Il faudra se rappeler qu'à la Cave de l'Os à Moelle, il n'est en principe pas possible de réserver pour un groupe de plus de 15 personnes. Placer d'autres personnes à une autre table n'est pas du tout évident pour eux, parce que c'est contraire à leurs principes. Comme cela m'a été expliqué au téléphone aujourd'hui.  

Il va de soi qu'à l'avenir, je ferai tout pour que ce problème soit évité.


----------



## Grug2 (16 Mai 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bah de toute façon le resto sera suivi d'un verre après !
> Le Murmure va bien pour ça !
> Donc pour certains qui voudraient venir, mais qui ne peuvent pas parce que c'est trop tôt ou parce que le resto est déjà bondé, RDV là bas après !
> Perso les restos bondés où on traine sans fin après le repas, je trouve ça moyen. Un peu d'air à la terrasse du Murmure fera du bien très surement !
> ...


ah ? c'est ce resto là 
je reussirais jamais à faire une bouffe macgé là alors  

bon, ben la terrasse peut être alors


----------



## Stargazer (16 Mai 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> ah ? c'est ce resto là
> je reussirais jamais à faire une bouffe macgé là alors
> 
> bon, ben la terrasse peut être alors



T'es condamné aux afters !  

Remarque c'est tout aussi sympa  ...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends la déception des personnes qui envisageaient de venir, et qui n'en auront pas la possibilité.
> 
> Je n'avais pas du tout prévu ça au départ, quand la Cave de l'Os à Moelle a été retenue.
> D'une part parce que je ne pensais pas que le nombre de 15 personnes serait dépassé.
> ...



Si je me souviens bien les discussions précèdentes, il y a une place sous la table dans ce resto : serait-elle libre ?    

Je m'étais motivé pour (re)venir mais cela sera donc pour une autre fois 

Bonne soirée


----------



## lumai (16 Mai 2006)

Non non tu peux aussi nous rejoindre au café que j'ai cité plus haut.  
On y ira après le resto !


----------



## Stargazer (16 Mai 2006)

Allez ma fig viens donc boire un coup !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Allez ma fig viens donc boire un coup !



Un peu de respect pour les anciens


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Non non tu peux aussi nous rejoindre au café que j'ai cité plus haut.
> On y ira après le resto !



Arriver en cours de route c'est pas super.
En plus ce n'est pas très central


----------



## yvos (16 Mai 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> Arriver en cours de route c'est pas super.
> En plus ce n'est pas très central


c'est pas super, c'est fantastique - imagine 20 personnes à se regarder dans le blanc des yeux (ça dépend, des fois c'est rouge) attendant désespérement l'arrivée du meilleur d'entre nous 

par contre, c'est pas très central, mais c'est d'une pierre deux coups: 
non content d'aller manger dans une cave :afraid: (dress code = peau de bête), tu vas en plus visiter la province 

que du bonheur comme ils disent les djeunes


----------



## teo (16 Mai 2006)

vu le nombre, moi je serai côté salle, loin du mur, car on ne fume pas à la table d'hôte et qu'au bar de l'entrée et les acrobaties c'est plus de mon âge, au restau en tout cas  


et puis on fera pas _trop long_ non plus, les bancs, c'est pas _si confortable_ que ça 

_Edit: en fait c'est pas vraiment une cave, Yvos , c'est plutôt rez de chaussée en fait _


----------



## Melounette (16 Mai 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> vu le nombre, moi je serai côté salle, loin du mur, car on ne fume pas à la table d'hôte et qu'au bar de l'entrée et les acrobaties c'est plus de mon âge, au restau en tout cas


Ah bin je te suis alors. Si il reste une petite placette à côté de toi, on se polluera ensemble gaiment.


----------



## Stargazer (16 Mai 2006)

Ah mince ! On aura pas teofizzo el magnifico et son tour d'acrobaties (ou de rein c'est selon) légendaire !!!? Déçu déçu ... 

Bon ben maiwen tu t'y colles !


----------



## yvos (16 Mai 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Edit: en fait c'est pas vraiment une cave, Yvos , c'est plutôt rez de chaussée en fait _


ne me dit pas qu'il n'y a pas non plus d'os à moelle! :afraid: 

je note que tu n'as par contre rien dit sur le dress code


----------



## maiwen (16 Mai 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben maiwen tu t'y colles !


euh ... je me colle à qui ?  ... à quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas super, c'est fantastique - imagine 20 personnes à se regarder dans le blanc des yeux (ça dépend, des fois c'est rouge) attendant désespérement l'arrivée du meilleur d'entre nous
> 
> par contre, c'est pas très central, mais c'est d'une pierre deux coups:
> non content d'aller manger dans une cave :afraid: (dress code = peau de bête), tu vas en plus visiter la province
> ...



tu oublies que Lemmy fait sa présentation "Fig. 5/Pitch, c'est surtout le plus râleur d'entre nous .... et patati et patata ..." 



			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> *Café Restaurant Le Murmure
> *108 r Convention   75015    PARIS
> Métro Boucicaut (au carrefour de la station!)



à quelle heure ?


----------



## UnAm (16 Mai 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> à quelle heure ?


après le restau


----------



## imimi (16 Mai 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> à quelle heure ?


si t'es gentil (et surtout si tu laisses ton numéro à quelqu'un  ) on te préviendra de notre partance pour l'after


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Mai 2006)

Trop de taff pour venir


----------



## jojoleretour (16 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Trop de taff pour venir




C'etait prévisible    a cause de la greve et des exams


----------



## pascalformac (16 Mai 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> vu le nombre, moi je serai côté salle, loin du mur, car on ne fume pas à la table d'hôte et qu'au bar de l'entrée et les acrobaties c'est plus de mon âge, au restau en tout cas
> 
> 
> et puis on fera pas _trop long_ non plus, les bancs, c'est pas _si confortable_ que ça


ca c'est de l'info concrete !
toujours aussi efficace teo  

je précise que j'aurai certainement la bougeotte ( banc + humeur)
( d'autant qu'après la fausse joie de la réparation imac , changement de CM hier, j'ai eu des soucis avec le mac
Et quand le petiot a de la fièvre , le papa peut pas rester en place  )


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> si t'es gentil (et surtout si tu laisses ton numéro à quelqu'un  ) on te préviendra de notre partance pour l'after


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2006)

çà va pas être triste si la table est en grande partie non fumeur, le banc y mesure combien  on va être un peu serrés 

St john c'était bien la peine de dire que tu venais si je venais hein :mouais:


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> St john c'était bien la peine de dire que tu venais si je venais hein :mouais:


Oh tu sais... lui il vient de s'acheter un PC!!


----------



## teo (17 Mai 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

>



c'est vrai que le chti fig. 5 est un chti nioube qui n'existait pas à l'époque des Pères Fondateurs , je vais lui envoyer un chti èmpé pour lui donner mon téléphone  Je suis sûr que _le meilleur d'entre nous_ lui a _même_ pas fait passer le message lors de la passation de commandement :rateau: 




			
				Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> çà va pas être triste si la table est en grande partie non fumeur, le banc y mesure combien  on va être un peu serrés
> (...)



Je reprécise: la table d'hôte est si je me souviens bien (comme le reste du restau ?) non-fumeur. L'année dernière, on pouvait se droguer légalement au bar, dans l'entrée du restaurant. Et c'était très bien comme ça (_Fumer en mangeant, c'est mal car 





			
				Mon paquet a dit:
			
		


			La fumée  contient du benzène, des nitrosamines, du formaldéhyde et du cyanure d'hydrogène
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

_  ).

Pour une photo, celle sur le fil plus haut est prise le long de la table d'hôte en direction du bar. Sachant qu'entre le banc et le mur, y'a un passage où les autres clients vont et viennent et font la queue pour les plats chauds sur la cuisinière. J'ai bon _les anciens_ ?


----------



## jojoleretour (17 Mai 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai que le chti fig. 5 est un chti nioube qui n'existait pas à l'époque des Pères Fondateurs , je vais lui envoyer un chti èmpé pour lui donner mon téléphone  Je suis sûr que _le meilleur d'entre nous_ lui a _même_ pas fait passer le message lors de la passation de commandement :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




La fumée donne tout simplement pas envie de manger -> ça coupe l'apppetit


----------



## yvos (17 Mai 2006)

je vois qu'il y a de l'ambiance :style: . Et ce plan de table, il en est où? Nan parce que bon...

Au fait, c'est veggie : la viande, c'est mal!


----------



## pascalformac (17 Mai 2006)

Et dans la serie "c'est mal"
des reunions de joyeux fêtards  qui se baffrent  en cave c'est mal pour la... serénité, alors qu'il y a tant de malheur dans le monde 
c'est une honte j'vous dis.


----------



## teo (17 Mai 2006)

et puis boire, c'est mauvais aussi en fait 
Et tuer les bêtes aussi 

Pitin, je vais rester chez moi à manger de la salade et boire de l'eau du robinet 


J'ai une cartouche à finir


----------



## Cillian (17 Mai 2006)

*Passez une bonne soirée.

  ​*


----------



## chandler_jf (18 Mai 2006)

Bonne soirée au dessus comme sous la table


----------



## chandler_jf (18 Mai 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> Je suis sûre que les gens penseront à vous



Hope so


----------



## pascalformac (18 Mai 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pitin, je vais rester chez moi à manger de la salade et boire de l'eau du robinet
> 
> 
> J'ai une cartouche à finir


Mais as tu pensé à la souffrance de la salade?
Et à celle des molécules d'eau?
Tu vas déprimer  
Allez , viens,  on ouvrira des bouteilles de nectar bacchusien 

Pour la cartouche , c'est du plomb ou du gros sel?


----------



## kathy h (18 Mai 2006)

pour ce qui est des non fumeurs j'ai échoué puisque je refume dpuis 1 mois 5 cigarettes par jour, j'ai fait un deal avec mon médecin : je fume de nouveau mais seulement 5 par jour jusqu'à ce que je sois de nouveau prête pour arrêter .
j'ai tenu 5 mois sans mais bon , ce n'est jamais que la 3ème fois que j'arrête ( une fois 2 ans, une fois 4 ans et là 6 mois pas mal  )


----------



## kathy h (18 Mai 2006)

ah oui j'oublais gardez moi une place mais pas du côté du mur car si mes souvenirs sont bons il faut passer sous la table pour sortir fumer une clope , et ce n'est pas mon genre, mais j'en connais qui aime ça:  passer sous la table  :rateau:


----------



## Grug2 (18 Mai 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> et puis boire, c'est mauvais aussi en fait
> Et tuer les bêtes aussi
> 
> Pitin, je vais rester chez moi à manger de la salade et boire de l'eau du robinet
> ...



Pas con ça, arreter de boire, tuer des bêtes plutôt
:hein: :hips:


----------



## kathy h (18 Mai 2006)

bon alors à ce soir ( si tout va bien d'ici là et que je ne change pas d'avis ) et puis ça vous fera plus de place et surtout plus de déssert ;  en particulier les oeufs à la neige;  si je ne viens pas


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mai 2006)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> bon alors à ce soir ( si tout va bien d'ici là et que je ne change pas d'avis ) et puis ça vous fera plus de place et surtout plus de déssert ;  en particulier les oeufs à la neige;  si je ne viens pas



Tiens, ça me rappelle une photo compromettante de toi et les oeufs à la neige lors d'un précédent passage à la "Cave".
Faut que je la cherche...


----------



## teo (18 Mai 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> Des cigarettes ?!




héhé, y'en a qui suivent  pour le plomb et le gros sel, mon médecin me dit que c'est contre-indiqué avec mon traitement  Le saturnisme et l'hypertension, c'est pas terrible 




			
				chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Hope so



Il ne reste plus qu'à te convaincre de monter


----------



## chandler_jf (18 Mai 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Il ne reste plus qu'à te convaincre de monter



Je ne veux pas être ridicule. N'ayant pas le Freelancer's Style de passage sous la table ...  .
Faut pas abuser des bonnes choses


----------



## Freelancer (18 Mai 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Je ne veux pas être ridicule. N'ayant pas le Freelancer's Style de passage sous la table ...  .
> Faut pas abuser des bonnes choses


mon dieu que l'automodération m'est pénible.

:rateau::rose::rose::love:


----------



## pascalformac (18 Mai 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> héhé, y'en a qui suivent  pour le plomb et le gros sel, mon médecin me dit que c'est contre-indiqué avec mon traitement  Le saturnisme et l'hypertension, c'est pas terrible


M'enfin !! Je suis ! une cartouche , ca se fume , ou ca se... tire (ailleurs,  si possible en visant une cible)

ps:  ton médecin est attentionné
ps2 
On en reparle ce soir (en clopant  après un coup de saute-banc-dit saut perilleux en cave- ou divers "dessous de table"  )


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai que le chti fig. 5 est un chti nioube qui n'existait pas à l'époque des Pères Fondateurs , je vais lui envoyer un chti èmpé pour lui donner mon téléphone  Je suis sûr que _le meilleur d'entre nous_ lui a _même_ pas fait passer le message lors de la passation de commandement :rateau:




Monsieur Teo, :
1. C'est quoi un èmpé ? 
2. vous arrivez à l'heure comme pour Tokyo/Undertones ? 
2. dans vos soirées vous parlez du Mac en général ?  du MacBook en particulier ?


----------



## chandler_jf (18 Mai 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur Teo, :
> 1. C'est quoi un èmpé ?
> 2. vous arrivez à l'heure comme pour Tokyo/Undertones ?
> 2. dans vos soirées vous parlez du Mac en général ?  du MacBook en particulier ?



Mr Chandler prend le micro, 
1. Message Privé _mépé c'etait l'ancienne écriture a l'époque de FM Premier_
3. Que du Mac, exclusivement, en tout et pour tout, uniquement ... 



			
				Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> mon dieu que l'automodération m'est pénible.
> 
> :rateau::rose::rose::love:



Je ne sais pas ce que Dieu vient faire là dedans mais tu y arrives très bien  :love:


----------



## maiwen (18 Mai 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> On est censés se retrouver à quelle heure ?


y'a marqué tout là haut  19h30


----------



## Stargazer (18 Mai 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Mr Chandler prend le micro,



Non on va éviter là ! On sait ce que ça donne ... :afraid:


----------



## Melounette (18 Mai 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> 3. Que du Mac, exclusivement, en tout et pour tout, uniquement ...


Aaaaaarrrgh. :affraid: Qu'on me donne une corde.:casse:


----------



## chandler_jf (18 Mai 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non on va éviter là ! On sait ce que ça donne ... :afraid:



 
c'est pas l'heure de la traite :mouais:
 :love:


----------



## Stargazer (18 Mai 2006)

Et on t'a pas dit ? On emmène les machines à table aussi ! 

Tiens c'est cadeau ...


----------



## Melounette (18 Mai 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et on t'a pas dit ? On emmène les machines à table aussi !
> 
> Tiens c'est cadeau ...


Ah, bin je vais emmener la mienne aussi, je sens que vous n'allez pas être déçus. Si. J'vous jure. 
Merci pour la corde, mais je vais prendre en sus les petons de Speedy Gonzalès...en cas de plan B...pour une fuite....rapide.


----------



## Taho! (18 Mai 2006)

Ça promet pour l'ambiance ce soir ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et on t'a pas dit ? On emmène les machines à table aussi !
> 
> Tiens c'est cadeau ...



Comme cela je ne serai pas dépaysé - en plus je commence à connaître certaines histoires par coeur


----------



## chandler_jf (18 Mai 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> J'comprends plus rien au fil
> Qu'est-ce que ça va être ce soir ? :hein:



T'inquiètes ...c'est toujours plus simple en live  exception faite de la Bergère* 

* en clair mais pas trop lol​


----------



## maiwen (18 Mai 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> J'comprends plus rien au fil
> Qu'est-ce que ça va être ce soir ? :hein:


t'inquiète pas  on t'accueillera tout bien comme il faut  

et puis à l'écrit ça fait peur mais enfait ça va hein


----------



## Stargazer (18 Mai 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiètes ...c'est toujours plus simple en live  exception faite de la Bergère*
> 
> * en clair mais pas trop lol​



Tu me connais si bien !


----------



## chandler_jf (18 Mai 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu me connais si bien !



pas mieux 



			
				Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> mon dieu que l'automodération m'est pénible.
> 
> :rateau::rose::rose::love:


----------



## Stargazer (18 Mai 2006)

C'est con hein ?


----------



## jojoleretour (18 Mai 2006)

ça promet pour ce soir.
Est-ce l'arrivé du beau temps qui vous excite a ce point là ou le fait d'être serré sur le banc  

J'espère que vous passerez une bonne et agréable soirée


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mai 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiète pas  on t'accueillera tout bien comme il faut
> 
> et puis à l'écrit ça fait peur mais enfait ça va hein



Faut juste faire gaffe au supplice du iPod...


----------



## UnAm (18 Mai 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Faut juste faire gaffe au supplice du iPod...


??? :mouais: 


je veux des explications!


----------



## Stargazer (18 Mai 2006)

Non vaut mieux pas ... Si tu sais tu vas fuir !


----------



## pascalformac (18 Mai 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> J'comprends plus rien au fil&#8230;
> Qu'est-ce que ça va être ce soir ? :hein:


j'ai eu la même réaction au début des bouffes 

En fait tu verras c'est simple
il y a un groupe A qui parle de Mac
Il y a un groupe B qui parle de totalement autre chose ( il parle d'Apple)
Il y a un groupe C ( de rebelles ) qui lui parle de rien de tout ca mais de OSX et / ou du forum

tu vois c'est très diversifié

je PLAI-SAN-TE
tu verras , l'univers Mac est juste le dénominateur commun , et  c'est surtout  une réunion de gens de bonne compagnie 
Pas de dress code ( à part pour Fab Fab ...on veut VOIR cette chemise !!)

une obligation toutefois:
Avoir de l'humour

PS je préviens déjà Stargazer que suite à grosse fiesta hier+ nuit  très courte + mon mac capricieux , je serai un peu en mode  zombie et que c'est pas sûr que je fasse l'after


----------



## UnAm (18 Mai 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non vaut mieux pas ... Si tu sais tu vas fuir !


:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :sick:


----------



## teo (18 Mai 2006)

L'éternel problème est de savoir qui va y passer en premier 

Moi je passe pour ce soir 


_Chandler: vous passerez dans le bureau du Principal et vous me copierez 100 fois (sans copier-coller hein  ): "Je n'utiliserai plus d'encre invisible pour faire rigoler la tablée"  .
Nomého, faut pas pousser non plus, si tout le monde s'amuse avec ça, la lecture de messages va devenir compliqué et je manque de citron, là_
 

_fig. 5: tu m'as bien fait rigoler avec ton air de faux nioube. En plus ça a super bien marché, j'y ai presque cru 1/1000e de seconde  J'essaierai de faire accélérer et de t'appeler pas trop tard  _


----------



## teo (18 Mai 2006)

Tiens avec les beaux jours, je vais faire mon FabFab et mon Roberto 

Ce sera celle avec les bambous. Vous savez... les bambous 

Non Lumai, pas Clairefontaine cette fois-ci


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mai 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Pas de dress code ( à part pour Fab Fab ...on veut VOIR cette chemise !!)




MA CHEMISE ELLE VOUS M****


----------



## kathy h (18 Mai 2006)

je vous écris de mon bureau du 15 ème , donc pas tres loin  du resto, je devrais arriver vers 19h30 alors gardez moi une place sur le banc ( pas côté mur ) merci  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2006)

mince chui à labour! le tps passe vite, j'arriiivvvveeee moi chui pas à côté qq 40 bornes alors excusez moi:rose:  et gardez moi la place si il y a bouchons sur la route:hein:


----------



## Stargazer (18 Mai 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> PS je préviens déjà Stargazer que suite à grosse fiesta hier+ nuit  très courte + mon mac capricieux , je serai un peu en mode  zombie et que c'est pas sûr que je fasse l'after



Comme d'hab' non ?


----------



## Melounette (18 Mai 2006)

Comme toi nénette Toumaï, hop hop, j'y go, je suis pas à côté.\o/ En espérant qu'il y aura moyen de se garer. 
Bref, restez chauds comme ça là, moi je bouille.


----------



## Stargazer (18 Mai 2006)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> je vous écris de mon bureau du 15 ème , donc pas tres loin  du resto, je devrais arriver vers 19h30 alors gardez moi une place sur le banc ( pas côté mur ) merci  :love:



Donc une place du côté où les desserts sont disposés quoi ..? 

Que le premier qui arrive demande à ce que les îles flottantes soient planquées jusqu'à la fin du repas, on sait jamais avec kathy elle risque d'y plonger dedans en les voyant !


----------



## imimi (18 Mai 2006)

Moi la prems à plonger dans les îles flottantes !!!!!!
 


Heu sinon là Toumaï, faudrait pitèt voir à décrocher de MacG pour aller à la bouffe


----------



## Taho! (18 Mai 2006)

Bonne bouffe les amis, bise à tous et buvez-en une de ma part ! Je vous offrirais bien une tournée, mais là tout de suite, ça va être un peu dur... 

:love:


----------



## jojoleretour (18 Mai 2006)

Bonne Bouffe , portez un verre pour moi


----------



## ikiki (19 Mai 2006)

Prems!!!! (un peu sous la flotte d'ailleurs :mouais: )
En même temps, on bosse NOUS demain ...  ...  ... 

Très bonne soirée.
Très sympa d'avoir pu mettre des visages en vrai sur des pseudos que croisés régulièrement coucou: yvos et picouto, épi tous les autres ), sympa aussi d'avoir revu de "vieilles" têtes


----------



## pascalformac (19 Mai 2006)

ca c'est du rapide !
bonne soirée effectivement


----------



## jojoleretour (19 Mai 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Prems!!!! (un peu sous la flotte d'ailleurs :mouais: )
> En même temps, on bosse NOUS demain ...  ...  ...
> 
> Très bonne soirée.
> Très sympa d'avoir pu mettre des visages en vrai sur des pseudos que croisés régulièrement coucou: yvos et picouto, épi tous les autres ), sympa aussi d'avoir revu de "vieilles" têtes




ILs étaient la  

Dommage que je ne pouvais pas venir


----------



## UnAm (19 Mai 2006)

plôp les jeunes & *moins jeunes*  

sympathique de vous avoir vu 
Stargazer => :love:
Lumaï =>     :love:
iKiki => merci de m'avoir servi! j'étais loin de la bouffe 

Voilou, passez un bon week end tout le monde


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Mai 2006)

00h50 déjà de retour ?


----------



## UnAm (19 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> 00h50 déjà de retour ?


oui y en a qui bosse demain :mouais:


----------



## Melounette (19 Mai 2006)

Et bin, vous êtes allés super vite.
Bon bin, super soirée, ça fait plaisir de voir vos têtes. \o/ Par contre, très dur de réussir à "connaitre" tout le monde, pourtant j'ai parlé super vite, et j'ai fait le tour de toute la table. Mais bon, je retiendrais la veste de Mick Jaegger, le Mojito de Lumaï, le service soigné et galant de Stargazer, l'écoute formidable de Human Fly( quand je parle à cette vitesse personne ne me comprend, tu viens de battre un record ), les gencives de porc avec 2 suc', que Unam c'est Manu à l'envers en fait (Si.Dingue.Jamais tilté), la discussion musicale avec Teo(j'vais aller faire un tit tour en Norvège), que j'adore les étudiants(Valoriel, je veux ton tee-shirt en fait, Maïwenn elle a des smileys sur ses chaussures:love: ), que les discussions de geek, au bout 10 minutes, mon cerveau fond, Imimi et Ikiki en motards, ils roxxent, Toumaï elle est canon, et la promenade sous la pluie avec Elisnice parce que "et m***e, où j'ai garé ma bagnole ?"(en même temps 10 minutes de recherche c'est assez court, hein, on a pas eu le temps de tremper notre fond de culotte:rateau: ). Et j'en oublie, mais euh...j'suis un peu naze.
Et pis de toute façon, j'ai acquis une certitude ce soir, les Macgéens sont adorables.
Et j'ai une super photo souvenir de gros plan de narine, quand même ça claque ça. \o/
Voilà. Bon...c'est quand la prochaine ? 
Et bonne nuit.

P.S. : 1.Penser à réfléchir la prochaine fois avant de choisir un pseudo, parce que arriver en disant "B'jour, je suis Melounette", ça tue la bête un peu.:rose: 
2. Fabfab, tu nous a manqué, même à moi c'est dire.....


----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> 00h50 déjà de retour ?




certains ne sont mêmes pas sortis !


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Mai 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> oui y en a qui bosse demain :mouais:




La prochaine c'est pour quand ?  . Ca m'arrangerai le jeudi 22


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Mai 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> certains ne sont mêmes pas sortis !




Y'en a qui bosse , monsieur


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Mai 2006)

Excellente soirée. 
Désolé pour la gestion des places, qui je l'avoue fut un peu approximative.  
Mais à part ça, impeccable. 

Très content d'avoir vu des têtes nouvelles pour moi, et d'autres nouvelles pour tout le monde. :bebe: 

:love:  

Et tout cela m'a évidemment rappelé ma première Bouffe du Mois, il y a un an, en mai 2005, dans ce même restaurant.  :rose:





PS : Plusieurs personnes m'ont parlé du Chantairelle pour la prochaine fois... Si vous avez un point de vue sur la question, c'est le moment.


----------



## Melounette (19 Mai 2006)

Elisnice>Merciii. Tu pourras dire à Galatée que j'ai rendu sa maman entière.

Human Fly> Ah mais non c'était bien d'être collés, on a pu se connaitre "intimement" dès le départ. Ca rapproche tout de suite un fesse contre fesse. Là t'es obligé d'entamer la conversation pour pas avoir l'air con.

Et donc je me permets de rajouter un grand merci à Human Fly pour ce rendez-vous.


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Mai 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Elisnice>Merciii. Tu pourras dire à Galatée que j'ai rendu sa maman entière.
> 
> Human Fly> Ah mais non c'était bien d'être collés, on a pu se connaitre "intimement" dès le départ. Ca rapproche tout de suite un fesse contre fesse. Là t'es obligé d'entamer la conversation pour pas avoir l'air con.
> 
> Et donc je me permets de rajouter un grand merci à Human Fly pour ce rendez-vous.


Oui, c'était un repas chaleureux et de proximité, en effet. 

:love:


----------



## Stargazer (19 Mai 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Et bin, vous êtes allés super vite.
> Bon bin, super soirée, ça fait plaisir de voir vos têtes. \o/ Par contre, très dur de réussir à "connaitre" tout le monde, pourtant j'ai parlé super vite, et j'ai fait le tour de toute la table. Mais bon, je retiendrais la veste de Mick Jaegger, le Mojito de Lumaï, le service soigné et galant de Stargazer, l'écoute formidable de Human Fly( quand je parle à cette vitesse personne ne me comprend, tu viens de battre un record ), les gencives de porc avec 2 suc', que Unam c'est Manu à l'envers en fait (Si.Dingue.Jamais tilté), la discussion musicale avec Teo(j'vais aller faire un tit tour en Norvège), que j'adore les étudiants(Valoriel, je veux ton tee-shirt en fait, Maïwenn elle a des smileys sur ses chaussures:love: ), que les discussions de geek, au bout 10 minutes, mon cerveau fond, Imimi et Ikiki en motards, ils roxxent, Toumaï elle est canon, et la promenade sous la pluie avec Elisnice parce que "et m***e, où j'ai garé ma bagnole ?"(en même temps 10 minutes de recherche c'est assez court, hein, on a pas eu le temps de tremper notre fond de culotte:rateau: ). Et j'en oublie, mais euh...j'suis un peu naze.
> Et pis de toute façon, j'ai acquis une certitude ce soir, les Macgéens sont adorables.
> Et j'ai une super photo souvenir de gros plan de narine, quand même ça claque ça. \o/
> ...



T'as pas bien retenu !!! C'est gencives de porc et 14 sucres ! Faut tout leur répéter !  

PS : Et puis c'est maiwen pas "maïwenn" !   (faut tout leur dire bis !)

PPS : Bonne soirée comme d'hab' avec plein de nouvelles têtes. Et puis la proximité des corps ça aide au rapprochement !


----------



## teo (19 Mai 2006)

j'rentre à l'instant, on nous a gentiment poussé dehors du _Murmure_, en intérieur c'était bien et au sec (le Bombardier faisait loin  ).
Bonne soirée, bonne after (un peu fréchou notre tablée de Conseil d'Administration au Murmure  ), une discussion marrante et détendue avec des canadiens en bout de table et fond de cave _(H-F: don't worry about the plan de table , tu n'y pouvais rien  )_ . De belles rencontres donc et de belles retrouvailles :love:  (mais on manque toujours de temps pour parler avec tout le monde) 

fig. 5 et Freelancer nous ont manqué mais ils avaient de bonnes raisons 

Freelancer: personne n'a osé relevé le défi de nos _passages sous table_, nous gardons donc respectivement l'or (toi donc  ) et l'argent (bibi  ) pour cette discipline autant crainte que maitrisée 

Golf et Valo: vous faites un coup _avec_ barbe, un coup _sans_ barbe les deux on dirait, c'est concerté ?  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2006)

bon je vais pas faire le résumé car melounette l'a très bien fait merkki mel  une super nana 
et pis çà m'arrange vu l'heure:hein: heureusement que je suis partie avant vous, pour la flotte et les bourasques de vent en supplément j'ai faillit m'envoler, heureusement que je n'étais pas en moto  et j'ai cherché moi aussi ma voiture  c'est une épidémie:rateau: ahhh les femmes et leur sens de l'orientation j'pensais pas qu'on avait marché autant après le resto et j'étais perdue:rose: et transie de froid:sick: 
çà caille de boire un verre en terrasse sous la tempête de vent 

elisnice râvie également âchement sympa 
et Katy-h avec un tit hâche tip top rigolote aussi   
Manu merci pour les vieux et vieilles y sont contents 

imimi et ikiki les deux tourtereaux si mimi:love: j'espère à bientôt pour une tite ballade en lopette+++ avec l'empôtée que je suis:rose:  

Human merci pour l'organisation:love:  vi le chantairelle pour moi c'est cool j'apprécie beaucoup ce resto ainsi que l'ambiance des cigales, grenouilles, et autres zoizeaux  et le chat maurice!! 

et pis tous les zôtres aussi, lumai qui m'a fait baver en me parlant de ses crêpes au caramel beurre salé dégustées hier à Rennes , stargazer qui a fait le service pour tout le monde maïwenn et son pantalon hyper branché j'veux l'même valoriel qui rigole tt le tps Pascalformac pour notre tite discussion balooner ché pô trop comment çà s'écrit désolée mais un gars adorable en tous cas 
et pis pour les anciens le dvd de mayotte je vais me régaler dès demain :love:

dommage que je n'ai pû parler avec le restant de la troupe  la table était trop longue et le trottoir ensuite était trop froid 

je vous souhaite à tous une douce nuit et vous remercie de cette soirée


----------



## jojoleretour (19 Mai 2006)

Je  vois que vous avez passé une excellente soirée, vous m'en voyez ravi. Même si j'aurai aimé  vous rencontrer....Surtout pour les nouveaux que je ne connais pas et que j'aurai aimer  vous voir sourire, ah malheur et boule de gomme j'ai raté ça mais bon je sais qu'il y'aura  une autre bouffe (fondu? :love.
Et j'avoue que j'aurais aimer me réconcilier avec une personne (maiwen )













			
				StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> La prochaine c'est pour quand ?  . Ca m'arrangerai le jeudi 22




Comme dit le proverbe "jamais deux sans trois  :rateau:


----------



## Balooners (19 Mai 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et puis la proximité des corps ça aide au rapprochement !




[Private Joke]Et puis sans bras ça aide aussi ....[/Private Joke]


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2006)

jojo pour la prochaine j'espère bien au chantairelle si tu peux venir  

st john tu pousses le bouchon un peu loin là tu insistes, tu te désistes et en plus tu en redemandes pense un peu aux organisateurs:hein: et notamment à Human qui savait plus où donner de la tête ces derniers jours   de plus tu commentes dès notre retour 
on joue pas à chat caché, perdu, ou égaré là...

les nouveaux ont tjs été bien accueillis en tous cas


----------



## valoriel (19 Mai 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> P.S.  Fabfab, tu nous a manqué, même à moi c'est dire.....


Surtout à toi en fait...


----------



## valoriel (19 Mai 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Golf et Valo: vous faites un coup _avec_ barbe, un coup _sans_ barbe les deux on dirait, c'est concerté ?  :love:


oui! et sans les bras en plus   

:rose:​


----------



## valoriel (19 Mai 2006)

et pi pour ceux que ça intéresse, je suis un ******* universel   :love:

 Lion poowaaa!!​


----------



## valoriel (19 Mai 2006)

Enfin bref, bonne soirée! Merci à Human pour l'organisation et à Baloo pour l'ARD3. Merci à nos deux astrologues surprises... 

Et surtout m'ici à tout les autres


----------



## Balooners (19 Mai 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> et pi pour ceux que ça intéresse, je suis un ******* universel   :love:




C'est un Jeu ?

_O_ _ E _ _


----------



## chandler_jf (19 Mai 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> PPS : Bonne soirée comme d'hab' avec plein de nouvelles têtes.



Wahooo, y'en a qui amènent juste leur tête :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## UnAm (19 Mai 2006)

ah ui, & je tenais à féliciter ceux qui sont passés sous cette table! C'est vraiment impossible: il y a une barre au milieu... le banc est très près, la table est collée au mur... bref, impossible


----------



## maiwen (19 Mai 2006)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> [Private Joke]Et puis sans bras ça aide aussi ....[/Private Joke]


pas de bras pas de cucaracha  


			
				valoriel a dit:
			
		

> et pi pour ceux que ça intéresse, je suis un ******* universel   :love:
> 
> Lion poowaaa!!​


t'as pas un penchant pour la boisson toi plutôt ?  

tain teo t'es rentré à la meme heure que moi alors que t'es parti ... plus tard  enfin je le saurai, l'astrologie c'est pas ta passion  

j'ai cru que j'allais crever entre la place de clichy et chez moi  :afraid:

très très bonne soirée :love:


----------



## chandler_jf (19 Mai 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> C'est vraiment impossible: il y a une barre au milieu... le banc est très près, la table est collée au mur... bref, impossible



Pour éviter la barre au milieu il suffit d'avoir la bonne technique... mais c'est incompatible avec celle de la rédaction des SMS  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> fig. 5 et Freelancer nous ont manqué mais ils avaient de bonnes raisons



Et sans se concerter  
Pour moi la même raison que depuis bientôt 10 mois  

D'ailleurs, il avait été émis l'idée par _le meilleur d'entre vous _de se voir en après-midi et en week-end avec la petite famille : où en est cette idée surtout que les beaux jours arrivent (enfin pas aujourd'hui ) ?


----------



## FANREM (19 Mai 2006)

Les soirees MacG ont tout de même bien changé depuis que je les fréquente, et on est même a un tournant : Il y a maintenant quasi autant de filles que de garcons :love: 

Autre bonne nouvelle, on est même en augmentation sensible en terme de participants, et ca fait plaisir parce que franchement, avec la sortie de golf, ce n'etait pas sur que cette manifestation perdure. Un grand merci à Human-Fly d'avoir repris le flambeau (maintenant, t'es obligé de t'y coller  ), et les nouveaux peuvent témoigner qu'ils sont parfaitement et rapidement bien intégrés. Faut pas faire son timide

A ce sujet, je trouve quand même qu'ils ont la vie trop facile, et va falloir penser a instaurer un bizutage ou une tournée de bienvenue, ou tout autre supplice a définir  

Donc plein de médailles décernées à tous pour plein de raisons différentes, et même là ou on ne les attendait pas (la bergere aux fourneaux - avec brio)  
Une exception : qui a été en charge de la météo dans le groupe ? Prix citron assuré


----------



## pascalformac (19 Mai 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Elisnice>Merciii. Tu pourras dire à Galatée que j'ai rendu sa maman entière.
> 
> Human Fly> Ah mais non c'était bien d'être collés, on a pu se connaitre "intimement" dès le départ. Ca rapproche tout de suite un fesse contre fesse. Là t'es obligé d'entamer la conversation pour pas avoir l'air con.
> 
> Et donc je me permets de rajouter un grand merci à Human Fly pour ce rendez-vous.


+1

c'est vrai que le coté _" tiens touche ma fesse et je touche la tienne"_ ca crée des liens et de la conversation 
( des liens hypertexts quoi)

( euh à ce propos  , desolé valo, ma galante permutation de place avec ton ex voisine  - lors de la séquence _" on va prendre un pot dans le blizzard c'est plus marrant "_- fait que mon peak de mode zombie éteint est tombé sur toi, je t'assure , des fois je parle )

Et assez marrant de voir le bronzage de JF ( quel bosseur )
ou  le jus de fruit "au lait"  d'human-fly , si épais que la paille tenait seule.
Nourriture très bonne ( t'as vu Alain j'ai été raisonnable)
Petite crème aux épices pas dégeu , le tout à un cout très mais très décent.

conversations interessantes sur des phobies cuillereuses,  chats à 6 griffes, sans oublier vision de chemisette d'anthologie 
et le truc surréaliste:
un gars dans la rue en plein numero_ d'escargot humain_
( pour ceux qui n'étaient pas là , nous vîmes un gars se balader en pleine nuit avec son sommier  )

Et pour finir un plan séquence à la Sautet 70's
Pluie et groupe d'amis et .... " j'vous assure que ma voiture est de l'autre coté"

merci à Alain et Imimi pour mon souci CM neuve post réparation et fin applecare demain, j'ai mpisé qui vous savez
Pour l'instant je teste le processeur via un encodage par handbrake


----------



## valoriel (19 Mai 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> PSP : je me l'achèterai bien


Tu parles de la PSP ou du bel appareil de David??


----------



## valoriel (19 Mai 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas un penchant pour la boisson toi plutôt ?


non non 
juste des problèmes artériels 

et toi, les yeux, les parties **********?


----------



## maiwen (19 Mai 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> non non
> juste des problèmes artériels
> 
> et toi, les yeux, les parties **********?


hey   ça devient intime là ... naméfranchement  

mais dis, t'arrive quand même à taper sans bras ?  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mai 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> non non
> juste des problèmes artériels
> 
> et toi, les yeux, les parties **********?


Merci de me donner plus d'infos par MP 

Edith : maerci valo, la vaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaache


----------



## kathy h (19 Mai 2006)

Décidémment moi aussi je ne retrouvais pas ma voiture, heureusement que golf était avec moi, car chercher sa voiture sous la pluie et la nuit il y a mieux,  

Bon ba hier j'étais moins en forme que h'abitude ( on m'a presque pas entendu  )


Allez les enfants à bientôt . 

Les oeufs à la neige n'étaient pas bons, pfffff

Edit : ah oui c'est avec grande tristesse que j'ai appris que le Bar avait fermé durant mon absence sur Macgé, j'espère qu'il va ré ouvrir


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Mai 2006)

J'ai pensé à vous hier soir...


----------



## maiwen (19 Mai 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pensé à vous hier soir...


moi aussi quand je me suis assise sur un ptit bout de banc, je te l'avais dit


----------



## kathy h (19 Mai 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pensé à vous hier soir...



oui ba on aurait quand même préféré que tu sois là


----------



## yvos (19 Mai 2006)

un ptit coucou pour dire que c'était bien sympathique hier soir :style: 
je crois que les plans picnics seront certiainement plus adaptés vu le monde :afraid:  pour pouvoir discutailler le bout de gras
tchüss


----------



## imimi (19 Mai 2006)

Ben nous on a bien retrouvé la moto  
En même temps on était un peu garer en face, c'est vrai qu'ça aide :rateau: 

Sinon à part ça, bonne soirée que celle d'hier  
 à tous !


----------



## maiwen (19 Mai 2006)

et les photos alors ? 

j'attends le picnic avec impatience


----------



## pascalformac (19 Mai 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Ben nous on a bien retrouvé la moto


Ah?

Ca veut dire que  ces espèces de casquettes design philippestarckien fulguro-albatorien   c'étaient des casques?
 
( ps merci pour avoir raclé toute ta petite monnaie , ca a bien rendu service)


----------



## imimi (19 Mai 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Ah?
> Ca veut dire que ces espèces de casquettes design philippestarckien fulguro-albatorien c'étaient des casques?


Ben vi :rose: 
Merde, grillés, pur une fois qu'on pouvait pour des djeuns fashion auprès de quelqu'un...



			
				pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> ps merci pour avoir raclé toute ta petite monnaie , ca a bien rendu service


Mais de rien, si j'peux rendre service  
Mais sache que ce n'était pas MA monaie, j'ai raclé chez quelqu'un d'autre


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> un ptit coucou pour dire que c'était bien sympathique hier soir :style:
> je crois que les plans picnics seront certiainement plus adaptés vu le monde :afraid:  pour pouvoir discutailler le bout de gras
> tchüss



Pic-Nic de jour


----------



## Stargazer (19 Mai 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'attends le picnic avec impatience



C'est vrai qu'on y fait de bons sandwiches !


----------



## maiwen (19 Mai 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'on y fait de bons sandwiches !


un peu lourds tout de même


----------



## kathy h (19 Mai 2006)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> Non je ne pourrais pas venir , dans la vie il y'a des choses plus urgente a faire
> D'ailleurs je ne pourrais pas venir aux autres.
> 
> 
> ...




en gros tu es entain de nous faire comprendre qu'on est trop naze pour toi ...  

Edit : en plus prendre la peine d'ajouter au motif de ta modif " ça ne vous ragarde pas " faut le faire, lol  car en général personne ne met jamais rien , car justement ça ne regarde personne, donc ce n'était pas la peine de le mettre , dmrr


----------



## Taho! (19 Mai 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> un peu lourds tout de même


j'ai encore un peu mal à l'épaule en effet...


----------



## maiwen (19 Mai 2006)

non kathy, il aimerait se convaincre qu'il a des choses plus importantes à faire mais la chose la plus importante qu'il sache faire c'est d'éditer ses posts quand il assume pas ce qu'il dit  ... 

il faut de tout pour faire un monde qu'on dit


----------



## pascalformac (19 Mai 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Mais sache que ce n'était pas MA monaie, j'ai raclé chez quelqu'un d'autre


je ne veux rien savoir de tes numéros de ...raclure

ps edith ( piaf)
 pour la conversation d'hier
Ca va là , j'ai mis un smiley
hihi


----------



## Stargazer (19 Mai 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il faut de tout pour faire un monde qu'on dit



Arnold et Willy ?


----------



## pascalformac (19 Mai 2006)

non non 
HEIDI !!

( edit : oublié le smiley 
alala)


----------



## maiwen (19 Mai 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Arnold et Willy ?


schwarzy et Hutch ?  :mouais: :rose:


----------



## pascalformac (19 Mai 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> schwarzy et Hutch ?  :mouais: :rose:


j'ai failli la faire cell là
On a eu aussi Tom Cruise in Mission Impossible 1 , 2 , 3


----------



## kathy h (19 Mai 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non kathy, il aimerait se convaincre qu'il a des choses plus importantes à faire mais la chose la plus importante qu'il sache faire c'est d'éditer ses posts quand il assume pas ce qu'il dit  ...
> 
> il faut de tout pour faire un monde qu'on dit



c'est clair  qu'il faut lire " plus importante " que " plus urgente"  

en plus je ne sais même pas qui sait : me souviens même pas de sa tête ,


----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2006)

bon. Le bar étant fermé. Ce sujet serait-il sur le point de se clore* ? (pour les private-joke, un salon iChat fait merveille)


* ça me rappelle quand j'étais animateur, les mômes avaient du mal à se quitter, à reprendre leur langue de la bouche de l'autre, à ne plus être amoureux(se) de l'animatrice(eur)... c'est dur mais il faut reprendre le car et reprendre le chemin de l'école des forums


----------



## Taho! (19 Mai 2006)

Vous aurez le temps de poster les photos et de préparer la suivante, tant que ça ne dérive pas trop...


----------



## imimi (19 Mai 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> bon. Le bar étant fermé. Ce sujet serait-il sur le point de se clore ?


On peut encore debriefer jusqu'à ce soir m'sieur ? 
Allez, m'sieur, on peut ?


----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> On peut encore debriefer jusqu'à ce soir m'sieur ?
> Allez, m'sieur, on peut ?




si ce n'est que ça : sans aucun souci. Rassure-toi, je ne vais pas reprocher aux uns ce que je fais par ailleurs. Mais l'auto-modération a l'air chaotique... 

je t'en dis plus en MP


----------



## jojoleretour (19 Mai 2006)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> en gros tu es entain de nous faire comprendre qu'on est trop naze pour toi ...
> 
> Edit : en plus prendre la peine d'ajouter au motif de ta modif " ça ne vous ragarde pas " faut le faire, lol  car en général personne ne met jamais rien , car justement ça ne regarde personne, donc ce n'était pas la peine de le mettre , dmrr




Pas vous , eux.

Ceux que j'ai rencontré lors d'une bouffe sont des gens que j'apprecie beaucoup  si un jour je peux passer je le ferai


----------



## imimi (19 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Reglez vos problèmes en mp ...


Beuh nan éh !
Surtout pas de MP, après j'vais devoir bosser pour de vrai s'il se passe plus rien de drôle sur ce fil...

 


*[Mode revenons un peu au sujet par les chemins de terre un peu glissants à cet instant]* Heu sinon, pour ceux qui y étaient - nan parce que quand même j'veux pas dire mais si on y était pas à cette bouffe du mois, ça sert à quoi de palabrer sur le fil qui lui est consacré  - elle était bien la soirée hein ???*[/Mode revenons un peu au sujet par les chemins de terre un peu glissants à cet instant] *


----------



## kathy h (19 Mai 2006)

jojoleretour : j'avoue que j'ai du mal à te suivre car on ne sait pas si tu parle des personnes quié taient à la bouf ou des posteurs de macgé... c'est un peu confus tout ça


----------



## jojoleretour (19 Mai 2006)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> jojoleretour : j'avoue que j'ai du mal à te suivre car on ne sait pas si tu parle des personnes quié taient à la bouf ou des posteurs de macgé... c'est un peu confus tout ça



de quelques posteurs de macgé.


----------



## imimi (19 Mai 2006)

Melounette ? Melounette ?
Youhouuuu?

T'es installée tout confort avec les pop corn à portée de doigts j'espère


----------



## Stargazer (19 Mai 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Beuh nan éh !
> 
> 
> 
> *[Mode revenons un peu au sujet par les chemins de terre un peu glissants à cet instant]*  elle était bien la soirée hein ???*[/Mode revenons un peu au sujet par les chemins de terre un peu glissants à cet instant] *



Comme toujours non ? Même si on a pas eu de passage sous la table ... Et là je t'ai sentie déçue, mais déçue ...  

PS : unam tu t'es dégonflé !


----------



## imimi (19 Mai 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Même si on a pas eu de passage sous la table ... Et là je t'ai sentie déçue, mais déçue ...


 
:rose: ça c'est vu tant que ça ???
N'empêche qu'il faut saluer uNaM (ou UnAm, j'sais plus  ), il a quand même essayer lui


----------



## jojoleretour (19 Mai 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Comme toujours non ? Même si on a pas eu de passage sous la table ... Et là je t'ai sentie déçue, mais déçue ...
> 
> PS : unam tu t'es dégonflé !




Je suis deçu par UmAn 


Censure quand tu nous tiens


----------



## jojoleretour (19 Mai 2006)

Je propose Human-Fly pour la moderation dans les bouffes du mois de Paris


----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2006)

Personne ne propose, benjamin dispose tout seul comme un grand.


----------



## imimi (19 Mai 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> si vous parliez un peu de la soirée au lieu de tenter une déstabilisation vouée à l'échec ?


Mais nous nous y efforçons 
Tant bien que mal nous tentons de tenir la barre de ce radeau vouer à sombrer dans des coktails à l'ananas servis dans des verres à dinette soufflés à la bouche dans une arrière salle du Murmure...  


Je sens que j'suis la seule à me comprendre là... :rose: Mais c'est pô grave, j'suis habituée


----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2006)

euh... verres à dinette ?


----------



## Stargazer (19 Mai 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> euh... verres à dinette ?



Ouais un verre tout mimi dans lequel j'ai bu mon ananas-fizz !  

Non je te comprends bien moi imimi


----------



## maiwen (19 Mai 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Mais nous nous y efforçons
> Tant bien que mal nous tentons de tenir la barre de ce radeau vouer à sombrer dans des coktails à l'ananas servis dans des verres à dinette soufflés à la bouche dans une arrière salle du Murmure...
> 
> 
> Je sens que j'suis la seule à me comprendre là... :rose: Mais c'est pô grave, j'suis habituée


à propos de verre, Bastien, que tu n'as peut etre pas vu, en a piqué deux au Murmure ... en demandant au serveur :mouais: et puis j'en ai cassé un dans la rue en allant prendre le bus :rateau:

edit : vi vi vi les photos


----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2006)

pour Picouto 



			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> trop de posts tue le spectateur dans l'attente d'assouvir sa soif d'images.


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Mai 2006)

:mouais: t'ain c'est tellement édité ici qu'on a l'impression de lire du morse!!


----------



## mamyblue (19 Mai 2006)

Bonjour à vous toutes et tous qui avez eu la chance de passer une superbe soirée ensemble !!! Oui vous avez eu le plaisir de pouvoir faire connaissance en dehors du Forum de MacG et je trouve ça formidable   

J'ai bien pensé à vous !!! Et deux personnes m'ont fait très plaisir en rentrant car ils m'ont appelé sur AIM et MSN pour me souhaiter une bonne nuit et j'en ai profité pour avoir des nouvelles de cette soirée qui j'étais sûre avait dû être très belle. Merci parrain! Merci Toumaï :love: :love: :love: 

Je vous souhaite à tous une très bonne semaine et une grosse bise à tout le monde de mamy   



​


----------



## Taho! (19 Mai 2006)

Bon, et ces photos alors... :love:


----------



## Renaud theron (19 Mai 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: t'ain c'est tellement édité ici qu'on a l'impression de lire du morse!!



C'est vrai que c'est curieux... J'y était pas et j'ai l'impression d'en tenir une sévère


----------



## ikiki (19 Mai 2006)

heum ben c'est que je suis au taf moi, et en conférence téléphonique, et un service informatique qui fait des stats avec les connexions individuelles... :mouais: :alors:
Alors c'est pô évident hein pour les tofs...

Je verrai ça ce soir...
Et puis, et c'est la moindre des choses, il faut que je demande l'avis des personnes figurant sur les tofs avant de les poster... 
Ou alors un passage par toshop pour flouter quelques tronches


----------



## UnAm (19 Mai 2006)

Stargazer (prononcer Starjaser ), mon pseudo c'est encore UnAm hein? :mouais:   
& pour le passage sous la table, bah... franchement, c'était assez tendu  je demande à voir ceux qui l'ont fait :mouais:


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Mai 2006)

Plusieurs personnes m'ont parlé -en privé- du Chantairelle pour la prochaine Bouffe. 
 Si quelqu'un a une autre idée, une objection, ou autre, merci d'en parler ici, ou par mp. 


 ( "Qui ne dit mot consent." Si personne ne revient sur le sujet, ce sera donc le Chantairelle la prochaine fois, et je pense que j'ouvrirai le thread de la Bouffe du mois de juin en début de semaine prochaine.  )


 Et pour les photos de la soirée d'hier, c'est quand vous voulez, en effet... :sleep: 
 Mais je ne dis pas ça non plus pour vous presser...


----------



## maiwen (19 Mai 2006)

moi ça me dit bof le chantairelle, mais j'ai rien d'autre à proposer


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Mai 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi ça me dit bof le chantairelle, mais j'ai rien d'autre à proposer



t'as jamais rien à proposer toi de  toutes façons...


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Mai 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi ça me dit bof le chantairelle, mais j'ai rien d'autre à proposer


Dans la mesure du possible, merci aux prochaines personnes "à qui ça dirait bof" de bien vouloir proposer un autre restaurant, dans les conditions habituelles.  

Soit : Paris intra-muros, à peu près 30 par personne, possibilité de réserver pour un groupe de vingt personnes.


----------



## Melounette (19 Mai 2006)

Wouaaaah, y avait catch aujourd'hui et j'ai tout raté !!!! \o/
Alors c'était une soirée géniale et c'est plutôt sympa d'en parler pour donner envie aux autres d'y participer. 
Par conte, j'ai littéralement oublié de dire à Kathy h(Ca suffit les majuscules on a dit) que j'avais été ravie de la rencontrer, belle personnalité. Golf aussi, quand il veut il peut me secouer la tête dans tous les sens, c'est un sacré type.Et bon, vous l'avez fait votre vraie after "d'hommes" ou pas finalement ? Je ne sais plus qui était en sweat rouge (UnAm ?), mais quand tu veux je t'invite à une after de néandertaliens, t'm'fais pas peur avec tes afters "d'hommes", nanméo. Et le passage sous la table, je me le fais la prochaine fois.\o/Bon sauf si c'est un picnic.
PascalFormac>Tu mets des smileys manant ? C'est l'effet Mick Jaegger, faut que tu la donnes ta veste, elle te fait glisser sur la mauvaise pente. 

Aux autres>J'ai une question délicate.:rose: Quand on dit queue de boeuf, c'est bien la queue du boeuf, et pas une autre partie intime, hein ? Nan, mais parce que j'ai le ventre qui fait de sales glouglous et je suis prise d'un doute d'un coup.:mouais: 

Voiloooou. Est-ce que ce fil peut rester vivant encore un p'tit quart d'heure my loving modos ? J'voudrais mettre mes photos, ça charge là, mais j'ai les yeux en foufoune avec la soirée d'hier et le taf d'aujourd'hui. Pliiiize.


----------



## maiwen (19 Mai 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Et bon, vous l'avez fait votre vraie after "d'hommes" ou pas finalement ?


euh d'hommes .. je sais pas trop ... y'avait pas tant d'hommes que ça finalement fin j'veux dire de néerdantaliens ...


----------



## Melounette (19 Mai 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> euh d'hommes .. je sais pas trop ... y'avait pas tant d'hommes que ça finalement fin j'veux dire de néerdantaliens ...


 
Mouhahaaaa. Y avait du poilu et du chevelu quand même.


----------



## maiwen (19 Mai 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Mouhahaaaa. Y avait du poilu et du chevelu quand même.


oui mais c'était une seule et même personne, valo  :rateau: 

c'était une bonne fin de soirée, dans des fauteuils ma foi forts confortables et puis on a appris plein de trucs ... sur le placement des planètes dans l'univers et tout :mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (19 Mai 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> PascalFormac>Tu mets des smileys manant ? C'est l'effet Mick Jaegger, faut que tu la donnes ta veste, elle te fait glisser sur la mauvaise pente.
> 
> Aux autres>J'ai une question délicate.:rose: Quand on dit queue de boeuf, c'est bien la queue du boeuf, et pas une autre partie intime, hein ? Nan, mais parce que j'ai le ventre qui fait de sales glouglous et je suis prise d'un doute d'un coup.:mouais:


melounette... mets les tiennes 
Connais  la difference entre un boeuf et un... taureau?

 
 
tu as ta réponse


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Mai 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Aux autres>J'ai une question délicate.:rose: Quand on dit queue de boeuf, c'est bien la queue du boeuf, et pas une autre partie intime, hein ? Nan, mais parce que j'ai le ventre qui fait de sales glouglous et je suis prise d'un doute d'un coup.:mouais:



Mouhahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Melounette (19 Mai 2006)

Maïwenn>Ah oui je vois. Et y avait pas la même odeur que dans les manifs intermittentes ?...enfin j'veux dire étudiantes...mouais pareil, que des hippies d'façon.

Pascal>Aaaargh, non, tu me fais marcher là ? J'ai pas mangé une <biiip> de boeuf ? Beuwâââââh.:sick: 
(Elisnice me l'a faite avant toi le coup des lounettes. Mouhahahaa. )

Fabfab>Et dis donc, Godot...t'sais quoi ?....tu es beau je t'aime.:love: (Ca t'apprendra)


----------



## pascalformac (19 Mai 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Plusieurs personnes m'ont parlé -en privé- du Chantairelle pour la prochaine Bouffe.
> Si quelqu'un a une autre idée, une objection, ou autre, merci d'en parler ici, ou par mp.
> 
> Et pour les photos de la soirée d'hier, c'est quand vous voulez, en effet... :sleep:
> Mais je ne dis pas ça non plus pour vous presser...


on va commencé à reflechir

Quant aux photos sur le web
je rappelle que contrairement à ce que dit  une légende urbaine tenace il faut le consentement ferme POUR publication ( et non pas... refus de publication , ce qui n'est pas exactement pareil)


----------



## jojoleretour (19 Mai 2006)

je propose ça


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2006)

perso çà me va human  ce qui compte en plus c'est d'y rencontrer des personnes adorables :love: 

Renaud theron ce serait avec grand plaisir d'ailleurs de t'y rencontrer un motard de plus dans la bande 

melounette : j'ai pô tout compris sur tes yeux de f.... mouarffff tu me fais trop rire toaaa 

Mamy merci  j'espère que tu pourras te joindre à nous lors d'un passage à paris, emmène ton mari comme çà t'auras la perm au-delà des 1h00 du mat :love: 

merci aux modos de nous laisser ce fil encore un tit peu 

edit : jojo la tour eiffel faut réserver 6 mois à l'avance pour avoir la table panoramique et en plus question moyens


----------



## UnAm (19 Mai 2006)

mouais, pour la prochaine bouffe, je me contenterai de mes exams :love:

Melounette: je vais te décevoir (oui, le gars en rouge, c'était bien moi :mouais: ), mais je ne suis pas aller à l'after "d'hômmes"... parce qu'étudiant oblige, j'voulais pas trop rentrer en tacos 
mais la prochaine fois (juillet sûrement), j'y manquerai pas


----------



## maiwen (19 Mai 2006)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> je propose ça


moi sinon je connais un p'tit truc sympa, intimiste, ça s'appelle _La Tour d'Argent_, je crois pas que vous connaissiez ... pas trop cher, jolie vue voilà ... 

 :rateau:


----------



## Melounette (19 Mai 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> on va commencé à reflechir
> 
> Quant aux photos sur le web
> je rappelle que contrairement à ce que dit une légende urbaine tenace il faut le consentement ferme POUR publication ( et non pas... refus de publication , ce qui n'est pas exactement pareil)


Oui d'accord, mais j'ai essentiellement pris des photos de verres avec des trucs pas vrai dedans. Et pis une narine inconnue. Ca peut pas porter plainte une narine, si ?

Toumaï>En BD, pour dessiner quelqu'un qui a la tête dans le paté, ils dessinent des yeux en forme de...bin de foufoune quoi ! D'où l'expression.Regarde, tu verras c'est flagrant.

UnAm>J'étais quasi sûre que c'était toi.  Bah écoute c'est vendu. Nous nous pochtronnerons gaiement en juillet. \o/


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Mai 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> on va commencé à reflechir
> 
> Quant aux photos sur le web
> je rappelle que contrairement à ce que dit  une légende urbaine tenace il faut le consentement ferme POUR publication ( et non pas... refus de publication , ce qui n'est pas exactement pareil)


 Donc, au sujet des photos, il faut flouter, mais point flooder, c'est ça? 

 Personnellement, je donne mon autorisation pour poster n'importe quelle photo d'une rencontre MacG sur laquelle je figure.


----------



## teo (19 Mai 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> (...)Quant aux photos sur le web
> je rappelle que contrairement à ce que dit  une légende urbaine tenace il faut le consentement ferme POUR publication ( et non pas... refus de publication , ce qui n'est pas exactement pareil)



Oui, mais comme je te le disais hier soir au Murumure, le plus simple dans notre cas (une réunion amicale) est que celui ou celle qui s'oppose à la diffusion le mentionne explicitement. C'est un peu comme en fin de repas _demander qui ne prend pas de café_... ça va juste plus vite quand on est nombreux  sinon on verra jamais les photos  Après si vous avez tous les uns et les autres besoin d'un mot de mes parents signés pour accord pour diffusion, je transmettrais vos doléances dès que j'aurai reçu un MP de la part des photographes  

Les légendes urbaines après, moi ça me fait doucement rigoler, les droits d'auteur et autorisation de parution, je crois que je peux dire que je connais _un pocco_


----------



## imimi (19 Mai 2006)

Bon, les tofs sont chargées dans iphoto (si si c'est moi qui l'ai fait  ).
Maintenant faut attendre le kiki pour le traitement et le postage...


----------



## pascalformac (19 Mai 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Les légendes urbaines après, moi ça me fait doucement rigoler,



tant mieux ....c'était de l'humour  (Aie  j'ai pas mis de smileys de rigueur )



> les droits d'auteur et autorisation de parution, je crois que je peux dire que je connais _un pocco_


)

moi aussi , j'en ai fait signer des brouettes...

photos:  pour revenir à mon cas , mais ca commence à se savoir, par choix, pas de publication.


----------



## jojoleretour (19 Mai 2006)

Pourquoi ne pas appliquer cette regle :  *Qui ne dit rien consent*. Comme ça c'est plus rapide et plus arrangeant


----------



## pascalformac (19 Mai 2006)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ne pas appliquer cette regle :  *Qui ne dit rien consent*. Comme ça c'est plus rapide et plus arrangeant


c'est un peu la technique Teo
Même si légalement ca ne vaut rien, elle est pratique , surtout entre connaissances.
De toute facon même en cas d'erreur de publication, ca peut être facilement corrigé.


----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> c'est un peu la technique Teo
> Même si légalement ca ne vaut rien, elle est pratique , surtout entre connaissances.
> De toute facon même en cas d'erreur de publication, ca peut être facilement corrigé.




c'est une méthode pratique (ps : moi aussi j'ai des autorisations de publication signées mais pas pour les AES... )

j'aurais bien aimer discuter de ça avec Cartier-Bresson tiens...


----------



## lumai (19 Mai 2006)

Très sympa la cave de l'os à moelle effectivement ! Et de voir de nouvelles têtes aussi ! (nan mais les anciennes c'est bien aussi ! )

Sinon pour le prochain resto, on devrait pouvoir trouver autre chose que le chantairelle, non ? Il est bien ce resto mais paris est grand et on devrait bien en trouver un autre ! Là tout de suite je n'en ai pas un en particulier à proposer mais on peut y réfléchir !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2006)

au fait, qui connait une super bonne crêperie sur paname? hein lumai çà peut être aussi une idée çà 

hummm les bonnes crêpes bretonnes:love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2006)

Petite question : peut-on aller avec une poussette à la Cave ... ?


----------



## Melounette (19 Mai 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> au fait, qui connait une super bonne crêperie sur paname? hein lumai çà peut être aussi une idée çà
> 
> hummm les bonnes crêpes bretonnes:love:


Oui, oui, ouiiiii. Et le caramel au beurre salé.mmmmh.:love: 
Fig.5>Oublie la poussette, ou alors tu t'en sers comme chaise.

Bon sinon, ayé, je mets les photos non compromettantes. Pour le reste je veux bien qu'on m'explique comment on procède du coup. 




Et donc, mais à qui est cette narine ?


----------



## jojoleretour (19 Mai 2006)

la narine est de UnAm


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2006)

pour la chose en rouge c'est le super cocktail aux fraises mixées d'human avec la paille qui tient tte seule dedans:love: 

pour la narine :hein: mais que faisais tu donc dans la narine d'UnAm une expérimentation:bebe:  

mel apparemment nous sommes déjà 3 à adorer les crêpes caramel beurre salées alors si y'a d'autres amateurs qui en connaissent un bon c'est


----------



## r0m1 (19 Mai 2006)

pfffffffff..... les vacances arrivent (pour certains) le soleil pointe de plus en plus le bout de son nez, l'eau se réchauffe, il ne manque plus que les cigales.... ça vous tente pas de venir migrer dans le sud


----------



## yvos (19 Mai 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> pfffffffff..... les vacances arrivent (pour certains) le soleil pointe de plus en plus le bout de son nez, l'eau se réchauffe, il ne manque plus que les cigales.... ça vous tente pas de venir migrer dans le sud




patiente un peu, on va débouler à 10 millions dès le 1er juillet, et même que ça sera dans un van VW :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2006)

un grand OUI!!!! rOminet car ici c'est la flotte, un vent force 2000 et çà caille un max 

serais râvie d'aller faire une tite plongée avec toi   avant un pique-nique sur le sable chaud rhoooooooooooo rOm tu me fais planer :rose: :love: 

allez les parisiens on peut se faire un week-end dans le sud aussi ce serait sympa enfin moi j'dis çà, je suggère c'est tout


----------



## Melounette (19 Mai 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> pour la chose en rouge c'est le super cocktail aux fraises mixées d'human avec la paille qui tient tte seule dedans:love:


Le vert c'est le Imimi's coktail, et le dernier c'est le Stargazer's Coktail. En espérant prendre un jour en photo le fameux mojito de lumaï.



> pour la narine :hein: mais que faisais tu donc dans la narine d'UnAm une expérimentation:bebe:


Je n'en ai strictement aucun souvenir. 



> mel apparemment nous sommes déjà 3 à adorer les crêpes caramel beurre salées alors si y'a d'autres amateurs qui en connaissent un bon c'est


Je cherche, mais le picnic aussi c'est sympa, et puis ça permettrait de partager nos dons culinaires.

Rom1>Tu nous invites chez toi ? Mais avec plaisir.\o/


----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> patiente un peu, on va débouler à 10 millions dès le 1er juillet, et même que ça sera dans un van VW :love:




ah non, moi je me fais la côte d'Opale... dans mon Van VW...


----------



## kathy h (19 Mai 2006)

je n'ose plus poster puisque tous mes post sont supprimés par le modérateur, et puisque le message ou je disais que je n'avais plus trop envie de revenir sur macgé a été effacé et bien je l'écris de nouveau:

ça fait plusieurs mois que je ne venais plus sur macgé , et alors que je revenais doucement mais surement je me suis fait casser et censurer, donc ça me donne pas envie de continuer.

En tout cas j'embrasse tous ceux qui étaient à la bouf hier soir et plus particulièrement les dames :love:


----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2006)

ahlalala ma pauvre dame... à qui le dîtes-vous !! rien ne va plus dans ce bas-monde. Où sont donc les anciens temps?!!

la suite en Mp sinon, c'est benjamin qui s'en charge. merci.


----------



## Melounette (19 Mai 2006)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas j'embrasse tous ceux qui étaient à la bouf hier soir et plus particulièrement les dames :love:


Rrrooooh bin merci moi aussi. Et il faut dire, qu'elles sont toutes jolies les Macgéennes quand même.  
Et pis part pas, je viens à peine de te rencontrer.


----------



## wolverine (19 Mai 2006)

salut !

ben j'ai hate de participer pour la 1er fois a une de vos soirée resto!
alors au mois de juin


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2006)

bienvenue à toi Azz alors à notre prochaine bouf 

attention au bizutage  :love:


----------



## wolverine (19 Mai 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> attention au bizutage  :love:



ah ? lol  heu tu veux pas m'en dire plus ??


----------



## mamyblue (19 Mai 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> bienvenue à toi Azz alors à notre prochaine bouf
> 
> attention au bizutage  :love:


 
Toumaï arrête de draguer    Bonsoir Azz


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2006)

bah non sinon c'est moins drôle 

pis viens sans tes griffes ce sera plus pratique:rateau: 

alors pique-nique, crêpes, ou chez rOminet?

edit : euh mamy moaaaaa draguerrrrrrrr??????????


----------



## Melounette (19 Mai 2006)

azz a dit:
			
		

> ah ? lol heu tu veux pas m'en dire plus ??


Erf, j'y suis passée.:casse: Tu vas voir c'est terrible.


----------



## wolverine (19 Mai 2006)

salut mamy blue et melounette !

donc je verrais ca sur place alors !!:afraid:
lol apparement tu est la le lendemain melounette donc ca devrait aller !
sinon pour la bouffe pique nique ,crepes tout me va ! 
heu sinon je veux pas paraitre ignorant mais on y bouffe quoi chez rOminet ??
la je sens que je vais me faire charier !!

bises a vous trois


----------



## wolverine (19 Mai 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Erf, j'y suis passée.:casse: Tu vas voir c'est terrible.



stp ne me laisse pas dans le doute ....      lol

sinon pour mes griffes toumai t'inquiete , sauf si je m'enerve sur une cuisse de poulet un coup de griffe et hop !! lol


----------



## wolverine (19 Mai 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Toumaï arrête de draguer    Bonsoir Azz



et toi mamyblue tu seras la au resto ?? ca searit sympa de t'y voir aussi


----------



## mamyblue (19 Mai 2006)

azz a dit:
			
		

> et toi mamyblue tu seras la au resto ?? ca searit sympa de t'y voir aussi


 
Ben si j'étais pas si loin de vous, bien sûr que je viendrais  
Malheureusement c'est pas possible, mais peut-être qu'un jour...  :love: 
Bize de mamy


----------



## wolverine (19 Mai 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Ben si j'étais pas si loin de vous, bien sûr que je viendrais
> Malheureusement c'est pas possible, mais peut-être qu'un jour...  :love:
> Bize de mamy



un jour viendra ....


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2006)

azz a dit:
			
		

> stp ne me laisse pas dans le doute ....      lol
> 
> sinon pour mes griffes toumai t'inquiete , sauf si je m'enerve sur une cuisse de poulet un *coup de griffe et hop* !! lol



justement c'est rOminet qui va pô être content sur c'coup là 
on mange wiscasse c'est du pâté du sud:love: 


rOm t'es où t'as eu peur? çà tient tjs l'invit avec le retour des griffes de freddy?????


----------



## wolverine (19 Mai 2006)

mdr !!


----------



## UnAm (19 Mai 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Je n'en ai strictement aucun souvenir.


fais attention, tu vas me vesquer :rateau:

en tous cas, sympa tes 4 photos... on peut voir le banana-split de Stargazer


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Mai 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> un grand OUI!!!! rOminet car ici c'est la flotte, un vent force 2000 et çà caille un max
> 
> serais râvie d'aller faire une tite plongée avec toi   avant un pique-nique sur le sable chaud rhoooooooooooo rOm tu me fais planer :rose: :love:
> 
> allez les parisiens on peut se faire un week-end dans le sud aussi ce serait sympa enfin moi j'dis çà, je suggère c'est tout


 Entièrement d'accord pour un week-end dans le Sud, mais ce serait dans ce cas une AES classique, et non une soirée Bouffe du Mois.  
 Les deux rendez-vous peuvent coexister dans un même mois, mais pas aux mêmes dates. 
 Donc, pour un week-end dans le sud, s'il y a des amateurs, le mieux serait peut-être de commencer à prendre quelques contacts par mps, puis d'ouvrir un thread spécifique dans Rendez-Vous. 

 Pour ce qui est du picnic, c'est prévu, et ce devrait être en principe pour la Bouffe du Mois de juillet, au Champs de Mars.  
 (Je ne sais pas si je pourrai venir, par contre. Mais il reste encore un peu de temps pour en parler.  ) 

 Enfin, pour ce qui est de l'idée d'une crêperie pour le mois de juin, je suis très partant. :love: J'en connais une bien dans le 8ème, mais je ne sais pas si la salle sera assez grande pour un groupe comme le nôtre.  Je vais essayer de me renseigner le plus vite possible, pour proposer en tout cas une crêperie dans les meilleures délais. 

​


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Mai 2006)

Chantairelle? 
 Crêperie? 
 Autre? 





Allez hop, un petit vote qui sera clôturé dans la nuit de lundi à mardi vers minuit. 





          Chantairelle :
-




Crêperie (adresse à préciser)
- Human-Fly    




Autre?... (Dans ce cas, merci de suggérer quelque chose  ).
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## pascalformac (20 Mai 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> mel apparemment nous sommes déjà 3 à adorer les crêpes caramel beurre salées alors si y'a d'autres amateurs qui en connaissent un bon c'est


4 !

Ma dernière ce fut il y a quelques jours sur place  en Bretagne

Et pour les amateurs:
il y a un confiseur chocolatier breton archi connu dans le monde entier qui a déposé un brevet de recette de caramel beurre salé ... à TOMBER !!
( LE ROUX à Quiberon , et son CBS , CBS=caramel au beurre salé , ou bien encore  son chocolat force 8). Il fait de très bons chocolats aussi.

creperie parisienne
j'essayerai de voir s'il y a une  creperie parisienne avec grandes tables  qui en fait des bonnes 
( pas facile , il y a bien les usines à crêpes  de montparnasse dont josselin , en général vraiment bretonnes mais c'est moyen coté agencements de tables ou qualité)


----------



## pascalformac (20 Mai 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Pascal>Aaaargh, non, tu me fais marcher là ? J'ai pas mangé une <biiip> de boeuf ? Beuwâââââh.:sick:
> (Elisnice me l'a faite avant toi le coup des lounettes. Mouhahahaa. )


je ne te fais pas marcher , je t'ai donnée la réponse ( sous forme de devinette, trop dure?)
Pour te rassurer , la réponse : pas d'inquietude il s'agit de la partie arrière de la bestiole

( l'autre partie  est néanmoins un plat très prisé par certains)


----------



## chandler_jf (20 Mai 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> il s'agit de la partie arrière de la bestiole



l'autre ne se situe pas trop à l'avant  
Et puisque vous ne poster pas de photos :love: voilà


----------



## mado (20 Mai 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Donc, pour un week-end dans le sud, s'il y a des amateurs, le mieux serait peut-être de commencer à prendre quelques contacts par mps, puis d'ouvrir un thread spécifique dans Rendez-Vous.



Du moment où vous vous mettez pas trop près de nous  nan, c'est vrai, vous êtes super bruyants ! Pire que des italiens


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2006)

Chantairelle? 
 Crêperie? 
 Autre? 





Allez hop, un petit vote qui sera clôturé dans la nuit de lundi à mardi vers minuit. 





          Chantairelle :
-




Crêperie (adresse à préciser)

- Human-Fly 
- toumaï




Autre?... (Dans ce cas, merci de suggérer quelque chose  ).
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## fredintosh (20 Mai 2006)

Chantairelle? 
 Crêperie? 
 Autre? 





Allez hop, un petit vote qui sera clôturé dans la nuit de lundi à mardi vers minuit. 





          Chantairelle :
-




Crêperie (adresse à préciser)

- Human-Fly 
- toumaï
- fredintosh (bonne idée, mais ailleurs, ça me va aussi)



Autre?... (Dans ce cas, merci de suggérer quelque chose  ).
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## maiwen (20 Mai 2006)

Chantairelle? 
 Crêperie? 
 Autre? 





Allez hop, un petit vote qui sera clôturé dans la nuit de lundi à mardi vers minuit. 





          Chantairelle :
-




Crêperie (adresse à préciser)

- Human-Fly 
- toumaï
- fredintosh (bonne idée, mais ailleurs, ça me va aussi)
- maiwen


Autre?... (Dans ce cas, merci de suggérer quelque chose  ).
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## wolverine (20 Mai 2006)

Chantairelle? 
 Crêperie? 
 Autre? 





Allez hop, un petit vote qui sera clôturé dans la nuit de lundi à mardi vers minuit. 




          Chantairelle :
-




Crêperie (adresse à préciser)

- Human-Fly 
- toumaï
- fredintosh (bonne idée, mais ailleurs, ça me va aussi)
- maiwen
- ok pour une crepe ! heu moi c'est azz 


Autre?... (Dans ce cas, merci de suggérer quelque chose  ).
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## pascalformac (20 Mai 2006)

Chantairelle? 
Crêperie? 
Autre? 





Allez hop, un petit vote qui sera clôturé dans la nuit de lundi à mardi vers minuit.   

          Chantairelle :
-




Crêperie (adresse à préciser)

- Human-Fly 
- toumaï
- fredintosh (bonne idée, mais ailleurs, ça me va aussi)
- maiwen
- ok pour une crepe ! heu moi c'est azz 
pascalformac


Autre?... (Dans ce cas, merci de suggérer quelque chose  ).

-pascalformac ( je refléchis)
-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## valoriel (20 Mai 2006)

Allez hop, un petit vote qui sera clôturé dans la nuit de lundi à mardi vers minuit.   

          Chantairelle :
-




Crêperie (adresse à préciser)

- Human-Fly 
- toumaï
- fredintosh (bonne idée, mais ailleurs, ça me va aussi)
- maiwen
- ok pour une crepe ! heu moi c'est azz 
- pascalformac
- valoriel


Autre?... (Dans ce cas, merci de suggérer quelque chose  ).


- pascalformac ( je refléchis)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Melounette (20 Mai 2006)

Chantairelle? 
Crêperie? 
Autre? 





Allez hop, un petit vote qui sera clôturé dans la nuit de lundi à mardi vers minuit.  

Chantairelle :
-





Crêperie (adresse à préciser)

- Human-Fly 
- toumaï
- fredintosh (bonne idée, mais ailleurs, ça me va aussi)
- maiwen
- ok pour une crepe ! heu moi c'est azz 
pascalformac
-Melounette


Autre?... (Dans ce cas, merci de suggérer quelque chose  ).

-pascalformac ( je refléchis)
-Melounette (Sushi ? )


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## valoriel (20 Mai 2006)

Allez hop, un petit vote qui sera clôturé dans la nuit de lundi à mardi vers minuit.   

          Chantairelle :
-




Crêperie (adresse à préciser)

- Human-Fly 
- toumaï
- fredintosh (bonne idée, mais ailleurs, ça me va aussi)
- maiwen
- ok pour une crepe ! heu moi c'est azz 
- pascalformac
- valoriel
- melounette


Autre?... (Dans ce cas, merci de suggérer quelque chose  ).


- pascalformac ( je refléchis)
- melounette (sushis?)

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Mai 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Du moment où vous vous mettez pas trop près de nous  nan, c'est vrai, vous êtes super bruyants ! Pire que des italiens


 Merci pour l'invitation.


----------



## Cillian (20 Mai 2006)

Allez hop, un petit vote qui sera clôturé dans la nuit de lundi à mardi vers minuit.   
          Chantairelle :
-




Crêperie (adresse à préciser)

- Human-Fly 
- toumaï
- fredintosh (bonne idée, mais ailleurs, ça me va aussi)
- maiwen
- ok pour une crepe ! heu moi c'est azz 
- pascalformac
- valoriel
- melounette
- cillian (absent le 15 juin / présent le 22)


Autre?... (Dans ce cas, merci de suggérer quelque chose  ).


- pascalformac ( je refléchis)
- melounette (sushis?)

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## UnAm (20 Mai 2006)

Allez hop, un petit vote qui sera clôturé dans la nuit de lundi à mardi vers minuit.   
          Chantairelle :
-




Crêperie (adresse à préciser)

- Human-Fly 
- toumaï
- fredintosh (bonne idée, mais ailleurs, ça me va aussi)
- maiwen
- ok pour une crepe ! heu moi c'est azz 
- pascalformac
- valoriel
- melounette
- cillian (absent le 15 juin / présent le 22)


Autre?... (Dans ce cas, merci de suggérer quelque chose  ).


- pascalformac ( je refléchis)
- melounette (sushis?)
- UnAm (+1 sushis! :love: )

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## jojoleretour (22 Mai 2006)

Je crois que ce sont les crepes qui l'emportent :love:


----------



## benjamin (22 Mai 2006)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que ce sont les crepes qui l'emportent :love:


Quel naïf.  Déjà entendu parler du bourrage des urnes ?


----------



## pascalformac (22 Mai 2006)

reste à trouver une (bonne) creperie qui a une possibilité de grande tablée
C'est moins convivial si on doit faire ca à des petites tables

Je sais plus si josselin à montparno a de grandes tables ( au restau principal ou l'annexe à quelques metres)

Yen a une( authentique) près des Halles ( central)  je leur demanderai si on peut squatter en grand


----------



## maiwen (22 Mai 2006)

n'empèche qu'on a pas vu les photos hein


----------



## ikiki (22 Mai 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> n'empèche qu'on a pas vu les photos hein


 

La majorité sont un peu foirées... :rose: (flou de bouger, pas évident à main levée en nocturne sans flash... :mouais
Mais promis ce soir je fais un effort pour en mettre 2-3... et qui prendront en compte les recommandations de certains.

Pour infos, je ne les mettrais pas sur ma galerie, au cas où... 
ça sera via imageshack je pense


----------



## Melounette (22 Mai 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> n'empèche qu'on a pas vu les photos hein


Bin en fait, c'est un peu comme ikiki, un peu foirées.:rose: Ce qu'il y a de bien c'est que les visages sont déjà floutés, pas besoin de les retoucher. Et puis, je n'ai rien compris à ce débat publication/non publication....je comprends pas. Du coup, je n'ai pas osé, mais pour soutenir ikiki, je vais en mettre quelques unes.Allez.\o/

Edit :Bon, bon, bon, c'est la cata. Essayer d'enlever qui ne veut pas et qui garder qui veut, et bin hé hé hé c'est la mierda. Alors voilà, je vous livre la chose sous forme d'un p'tit "slide show".


----------



## UnAm (22 Mai 2006)

^^ savais pas qu'on pouvait faire ça avec imageshack


----------



## Stargazer (22 Mai 2006)

Oh c'est flou, c'est beauuuuu ...


----------



## ikiki (22 Mai 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oh c'est flou, c'est beauuuuu ...


 
Mouarf, ben je serai toi...  ... :rose: ... 

Attends ce soir


----------



## Stargazer (22 Mai 2006)

Ouais ouais je sais ... Mais bon la bière ça rend flou tu sais !


----------



## lumai (22 Mai 2006)

Euuuh... J'vous avais pas dit ? 
C'est seulement mon profil droit pour lequel j'accepte d'être prise en photo !  

Sympa sinon tes photos Melounette. Et puis ce p'tit flou c'est artisique, hein ?!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2006)

j'vois pas flou moi:hein:  mon opticien m'a fait des lunettes spéciales 

sinon sympa la compil Mel  :love: 

on voyait même pô qu'on se caillait un max dehors


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Mai 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> on voyait même pô qu'on se caillait un max dehors



si si on le voit bien ... suffit de savoir où regarder


----------



## valoriel (22 Mai 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon la bière ça rend *fou* tu sais !


je sais, je sais...


----------



## Melounette (22 Mai 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oh c'est flou, c'est beauuuuu ...


Krrr krrr krrr t'es con tu m'as fait cracher de rire dans ma bouteille d'eau. Je me disais qu'en faisant un diaporama rapide, ça ne se verrait pas. 

Unam>Oui il faut cliquer sur "start a slideshow" dans la page d'acceuil en haut à droite. Je l'ai découvert il y a peu. (Quand je te dis que je suis une vraie geekette. )Et t'as vu on le voit bien le sweat rouge hein ? 

Toumaï>Bin oui mais pourtant c'est toi la plus floue, je suis désolée.:rose: La bière.....

Ikiki>Boah, je suis sûre que tu vas faire mieux, vue la belle bête que tu tenais entre les mains (on parle d'APN que ce soit bien clair:mouais: )

Lumaï>Mais le gauche est parfait. 

A propos de Valoriel je ne sais pas si on voit bien, mais sur une photo il a le point fermé et presque levé, ça c'est de l'étudiant contestataire, m'sieur, dame. \o/

Pour clore, on m'a expliqué le pourquoi du comment de la non publication et je respecte.

Edit  : Je suis grandement désolée pour ceux qu'on ne voit pas sur les photos, mais elles sont très très pourries les autres. Donc je vous les envoie si vous voulez.


----------



## maiwen (22 Mai 2006)

hihi je suis sur la dernière photo  t'as gardé le meilleur pour la fin c'est ça melounette ?  ... je sais pas qui m'a fait sourire comme ça mais ... :mouais: 

enfin moi au moins j'étais pas fleeeeewwwwwww


----------



## Melounette (22 Mai 2006)

Ah oui j'y ai même mis un p'tit effet "cinoche" juste pour toi, elle est trop mignonne cette photo. Et puis joli sourire, bonne conclusion pour cette formidable soirée.


----------



## FANREM (22 Mai 2006)

Félicitations, elles sont excellentes ces photos, 
Bon et beau témoignage de l'ambiance de la soirée


----------



## lumai (22 Mai 2006)

Allez hop, un petit vote qui sera clôturé dans la nuit de lundi à mardi vers minuit.  
Chantairelle :

- elisnice (pourquoi pas ? je ne connais pas mais je doute que ça se passe là )


Crêperie (adresse à préciser)

- Human-Fly 
- toumaï
- fredintosh (bonne idée, mais ailleurs, ça me va aussi)
- maiwen
- ok pour une crepe ! heu moi c'est azz 
- pascalformac
- valoriel
- melounette
- cillian (absent le 15 juin / présent le 22)
- elisnice (moi aussi : absente le 15, présente le 22)
- lumai (j'adôôôôre les crêpes, spécialement avec du caramel au beurre salé dedans )

Autre?... (Dans ce cas, merci de suggérer quelque chose  ).


- pascalformac ( je refléchis)
- melounette (sushis?)
- UnAm (+1 sushis! :love: )
- lumai (j'adôôôôôôôre les sushis, mais de préférence sans caramel au beurre salé dedans )

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2006)

Allez hop, un petit vote qui sera clôturé dans la nuit de lundi à mardi vers minuit.  
Chantairelle :

- elisnice (pourquoi pas ? je ne connais pas mais je doute que ça se passe là )


Crêperie (adresse à préciser)

- Human-Fly 
- toumaï
- fredintosh (bonne idée, mais ailleurs, ça me va aussi)
- maiwen
- ok pour une crepe ! heu moi c'est azz 
- pascalformac
- valoriel
- melounette
- cillian (absent le 15 juin / présent le 22)
- elisnice (moi aussi : absente le 15, présente le 22)
- lumai (j'adôôôôre les crêpes, spécialement avec du caramel au beurre salé dedans )

Autre?... (Dans ce cas, merci de suggérer quelque chose  ).


- pascalformac ( je refléchis)
- melounette (sushis?)
- UnAm (+1 sushis! :love: )
- lumai (j'adôôôôôôôre les sushis, mais de préférence sans caramel au beurre salé dedans )
- fig. 5 vote pour un pique nique diurne 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Stargazer (22 Mai 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Krrr krrr krrr t'es con tu m'as fait cracher de rire dans ma bouteille d'eau.



Ca fait toujours ça la 1ere fois !


----------



## Stargazer (22 Mai 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> - fig. 5 vote pour un pique nique diurne



Ouais y a des endroits sympa pour ça avec seaux de mojito en veux-tu en voilà !


----------



## ikiki (22 Mai 2006)

'soir...
pô vraiment le temps là de retoucher aux photos pour les poster, je ferai ça bientot promis.
Melounette sympa ton slideshow 
J'essaierai de faire un truc du genre


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ouais y a des endroits sympa pour ça avec seaux de mojito en veux-tu en voilà !



je pencherai plus pour des sceaux et des pelles pour aller dans le bac à sable (au sens propre)


----------



## UnAm (22 Mai 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> 'soir...
> pô vraiment le temps là de retoucher aux photos pour les poster, je ferai ça bientot promis.


parce que tu retouches tes photos???  

:bebe:


----------



## valoriel (22 Mai 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Lumaï>Mais l*a* gauche est parfait*e*


Pas tout à fait... mais ça viendra  



			
				Melounette a dit:
			
		

> A propos de Valoriel je ne sais pas si on voit bien, mais sur une photo il a le point fermé et presque levé, ça c'est de l'étudiant contestataire, m'sieur, dame. \o/


 :love: :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Mai 2006)

Bon, manifestement, l'option "crêperie" semble nettement majoritaire. 

 Je serai très partant pour le Chantairelle ou pour un restaurant japonais pour une prochaine fois. 
 N'hésitez surtout pas à relancer l'une ou l'autre de ces deux idées. 

 Donc, pour la Bouffe du Mois de juin, ce sera une crêperie. 
 Je cherche une crêperie pouvant accueillir un groupe de vingt personnes. 
 Quand j'aurai l'adresse, j'ouvrirai le thread de la Bouffe du Mois de Juin.


----------

